# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - September 2012



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

Following on from August's 430+ post edition, here's the all-new September Brixton chat thread.
Let's hear all the local gossip and news!

Oh, and let me start by saying I'm chuffed that the Portuguese deli on Atlantic Road are back from their annual hols, and with the Phoenix cafe on Coldharbour Lane open again next week, all is well with the world.


----------



## Winot (Sep 2, 2012)

And no slacking not like the July and August threads. Pencils sharpened and ready for the new term!


----------



## crawl (Sep 2, 2012)

I was missing my Morcilla and cheeses... so that's two of us. But now the summer is over , or whatever of it we had


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

Brixton seemed mighty busy tonight - and there seemed quite a few cops pounding Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 2, 2012)

Mixed experience of trying to get information about the price and times of swimming at Brixton Rec.  The staff at the counter seemed cheerful and helpful enough, but the leaflet about the hours had to be asked for (I was waved in the general direction of the other leaflets until I said I'd already checked and it wasn't there), and there's still IMHO a ridiculous amount of red tape to get the low income rate.  OTOH not their fault that the DWP doesn't send proof of which benefits you're on every 3-6 months.


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2012)

Excellent thread title.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 2, 2012)

Went to the Vi-llage for the first in ages yesterday afternoon; absolutely amazing and I can't decide whether I mean that in a good way (independent businesses doing well) or a bad way (the idiots using them).


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

I like the Villaaage in the week daytimes, but it becomes insufferable come the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2012)

Last instalment from the Albert new menu leak. The Sandwiches & Wraps section. 

We mourn the loss of the following:

Veggie Pizza Wrap
Sweet Chilli Chicken Wrap
Aromatic Duck Wrap

The new arrivals:

Mexican Cheese Wrap 
With peppers, onions, queso sauce and melted cheese. 

Breaded Mozzarella Wrap
Served in a wrap with spicy salsa and mixed leaves. 

Meatball Marinara Baguette 
Delicious meatballs in a tomato sauce topped with melted cheese. 

The steak baguette has now been upgraded to a 'Philly' steak baguette. It is basically the old steak baguette but with cheese and 30p more expensive.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 2, 2012)

shame Sappho are away til late september though - just as I discover it, I can't go cos it's closed


----------



## leanderman (Sep 2, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Went to the Vi-llage for the first in ages yesterday afternoon; absolutely amazing and I can't decide whether I mean that in a good way (independent businesses doing well) or a bad way (the idiots using them).


 
It was super-busy last night. Hard to find a free table.

Ate at Casa Sibilla. Was quite good.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 2, 2012)

So, I popped to the pub earlier and someone told me that they'd seen these being put up earlier today, and I called bullshit. I was however wrong:



Yes that is Christmas decorations that have gone up in Electric Avenue today. On September 2nd  

However there's never been any down there in the 8 Christmasses I've lived locally do I guess that's a positive


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2012)

The brewery want The Albert to put up Christmas party posters already. No chance of that nonsense


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 2, 2012)

The tinsel on Electric Ave is for the film. Shooting starts there tomorrow at 8 am. In the afternoon they're filming at Blacker Dread's, which has been dressed up as a guitar shop.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 2, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The tinsel on Electric Ave is for the film. Shooting starts there tomorrow at 8 am. In the afternoon they're filming at Blacker Dread's, which has been dressed up as a guitar shop.


 
Actually good point - that must be it.   I thought it was odd.  I should know as they're filming in my neighbour's place


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2012)

Ah.  I saw a van being loaded with huge boxes of tinsel when I was sat outside cafe sitifis a couple of hours ago.  I though someplace must have been getting cleared out.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

The Angel on Coldharbour Lane still has that fucking awful mess of graffiti covering its walls. 

Apparently there was something going on there Friday night but - as ever - there were just bouncers on the dimly-lit side entrance and no indication of what was going on inside.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> The tinsel on Electric Ave is for the film. Shooting starts there tomorrow at 8 am. In the afternoon they're filming at Blacker Dread's, which has been dressed up as a guitar shop.


What film is this?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 2, 2012)

editor said:


> What film is this?


 
It's an adaptation of a Nick Hornby book called 'A long way down'.  They're doing exteriors on the market and Ferndale Rd and interiors at my neighbours gaff.  It's got Pierce Brosnan in it apparently but he's not in any of the scenes at my neighbours place so I can't do any sneaky pap snaps


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2012)

I went in the BrickBox last night


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

Spill the beans!


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 2, 2012)

editor said:


> What film is this?


This one http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...news-august-2012.297120/page-12#post-11473923

If anyone wants to be an extra you can go to Electric Ave in the morning and badger an Assistant Director.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I went in the BrickBox last night


I didn't even notice it was open last night, but making the effort to publicise their 'community' events to the local community has never been one of their strengths (or intention, probably). 

So, do tell more!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2012)

I will elaborate on the BrickBox experience more later. To sum it up in two words I would say 'fucking shite' I told the bouncer I would not pay £5 until I had seen inside so he gave me a tour. It was awful dross and pointless, even the bouncer said he was ashamed taking the door money off people.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

Class. On a scale from 1-10 with 10 being collossaly twatted, how were you?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Class. On a scale from 1-10 with 10 being collossaly twatted, how were you?



8.7 roughly. I like to think that I was witty and cheeky with the banter. The reality was probably very different.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2012)

Aha. How many missed calls from your better half?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I will elaborate on the BrickBox experience more later. To sum it up in two words I would say 'fucking shite' I told the bouncer I would not pay £5 until I had seen inside so he gave me a tour. It was awful dross and pointless, even the bouncer said he was ashamed taking the door money off people.


Pretty much what I expected.


----------



## se5 (Sep 3, 2012)

And in wider Brixton (Vauxhall) news I see that a Sainsburys Local has opened at Vauxhall station (under the arches to the right of the ticket office where the car hire place used to be), I wonder if this is instead of or in addition to the Waitrose shop announced last year - http://www.johnlewispartnership.co....11-little-waitrose-is-coming-to-vauxhall.html


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

What's the odds on a mini-something supermarket opening up around Brixton Square?
I imagine all those _arrivistes_ will be longing for one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> So, I popped to the pub earlier and someone told me that they'd seen these being put up earlier today, and I called bullshit. I was however wrong:
> 
> View attachment 22646
> 
> ...


 
Yep, I noticed one outside the Town Hall on Friday and thought they'd forgotten to take it down from last year


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

My girlf tried to get involved with a 'local' art project at the Brick Box Angel and got rejected.
I guess she wasn't local East London enough.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2012)

se5 said:


> And in wider Brixton (Vauxhall) news I see that a Sainsburys Local has opened at Vauxhall station (under the arches to the right of the ticket office where the car hire place used to be), I wonder if this is instead of or in addition to the Waitrose shop announced last year - http://www.johnlewispartnership.co....11-little-waitrose-is-coming-to-vauxhall.html


 
Looks like in addition. Address of new Waitrose store will be 1-9 Bondway.

Sainsburys already have Nine Elms.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2012)

editor said:


> My girlf tried to get involved with a 'local' art project at the Brick Box Angel and got rejected.
> I guess she wasn't local East London enough.


 
Rejected? I thought they were in need of locals for the art projects?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 3, 2012)

badgers, i want a compote update.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 3, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Looks like in addition. Address of new Waitrose store will be 1-9 Bondway.
> 
> Sainsburys already have Nine Elms.


 
The Waitrose is the ground floor of the holiday inn / budget hotel that's going in next to Bondway...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 3, 2012)

I am willing to bet a tenner that there is a Tesco Express somewhere in the grounds of Brixton Square.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 3, 2012)

How does one get rejected from Brick Box? I thought they needed submissions of stuff.


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> It was super-busy last night.


 
Super fucking busy? What the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

'Nuff film crew people all over Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> How does one get rejected from Brick Box? I thought they needed submissions of stuff.


Wrong kind of local, I expect.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> Super fucking busy? What the fuck does that even mean?


 
It means every table was taken


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2012)

Use the word 'very', then.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2012)

Onket said:


> Use the word 'very', then.


 
I might claim it was a portmanteau word, saying Brixton Village was both super and busy!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I might claim it was a portmanteau word, saying Brixton Village was both super and busy!


You might, and I might claim to have long legs.  Both of us would be deluded or mistaken.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2012)

First the thought police, now language nazis. Whatever next?


----------



## lefteri (Sep 4, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I might claim it was a portmanteau word, saying Brixton Village was both super and busy!


 
portmanteau would be 'superbusy'

</pedantry>


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 4, 2012)

If any of you were 5 foot tall and tried to squeeze and shoulder your way through the dithering crowds that gridlock the avenues, all the time dodging those who stop suddenly right in front of you to take a photo, you'd understand that the swearing in a phrase like 'super fucking busy' is necessary.


----------



## Onket (Sep 4, 2012)

leanderman said:


> First the thought police, now language nazis. Whatever next?


 
Continue coming out with fuckwittedness like that, and we will see.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd love to add something here but I'm too super fucking busy.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

Is it somehow news to people that super is/can be used instead of very?


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Is it somehow news to people that super is/can be used instead of very?


Apparently so.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, it's Onket. As you were then.


----------



## Winot (Sep 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh, it's Onket. As you were then.


 
He's super-cilious.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 4, 2012)

Winot said:


> He's super-cilious.


 
Very silly?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm back from my holidays (which were super) - did I miss anything? (Apart from the controversial renaming of the chitter chatter thread...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2012)

Does anyone know how to get Sam Wheels' attention? Just keep going back to see if he's in?


----------



## Onket (Sep 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Is it somehow news to people that super is/can be used instead of very?


 
It can't be without ridicule.

And it's not news, no. Why do you think that?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 4, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know how to get Sam Wheels' attention? Just keep going back to see if he's in?


Yes. He's normally there all day during working hours.....(not much good if you work Mon Fri 9 - 5 tho!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2012)

Not today! Perhaps he's sunning himself in the park!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 4, 2012)

For ale drinkers: promotion on doombar and summer lighting at the grosvenor, £2.80 a pint for a few days


----------



## Onket (Sep 4, 2012)

Doom Bar is a lovely pint.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Doom Bar is a lovely pint.


It is indeed and it's become available nearly everywhere these days.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2012)

Is it just me or the weather horribly stick and close right now?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Is it just me or the weather horribly stick and close right now?



Lovely on the train


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2012)

DP


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2012)

Did anyone see this article in the Economist about Brixton?

*Changing London*
*Selling out: Brixton, once the heart of black Britain, is now a black shopping destination*
A GOOD deal has changed in Brixton, a south London district, since Eta Rodney bought her Victorian terraced house in 1980. Then many of her neighbours were, like her, Jamaican. West Indians had settled in Brixton since 1948, when some arrived on the _Empire Windrush_. Today many of Mrs Rodney’s black neighbours are selling up and moving out of the area, making way for predominantly white newcomers. Britain’s historic black centre is being transformed—but in an odd way.
The Afro-Caribbean population of Lambeth, the borough where Brixton is located, is estimated to have fallen by 8% since 2001 even as the borough’s overall population has risen by 9%. Interracial mixing explains only part of this: the main reason is black flight. Afro-Caribbeans have dispersed from other parts of central London too, such as Hackney and Hammersmith and Fulham. They move to escape crime, buy bigger houses and get their children into better schools—the familiar reasons people of all races head for suburbia. In the South East outside London, Afro-Caribbean numbers have jumped, albeit from a low base.
In Brixton, escaping has been made easier by a second force: gentrifying newcomers. They are drawn by prices that are low for inner London. Lambeth council has worked to encourage them by sprucing up the area, preventing the conversion of houses into flats to attract middle-class house buyers and transforming an old covered market into a mall with upmarket restaurants and cafés. Since Brixton Village opened last year house prices in the area have risen by 20%, say estate agents.
Mrs Rodney feels both pressures. Her husband would like to retire to Jamaica. She prefers Streatham, further south in London, where she could buy a palace for the money gentrifiers are keen to pay for her house, with its original cornicing and marble fireplaces. The former council house she bought under the Conservative Party’s right-to-buy scheme—“I love Mrs Thatcher, God bless her soul”—would today fetch at least 20 times what she paid.
Yet there are many remnants of the old Brixton. In the streets outside Brixton Village it is still possible to buy plantains and chicken feet. Ben Gidley, a sociologist at Oxford University who is studying ethnic patterns of movement in south London, believes Brixton will hold onto its Afro-Caribbean culture longer than its Afro-Caribbean residents. It is becoming a new kind of ghetto, revolving around shopping rather than living.
Vincent Miller, a barber at Ruff Cut, a popular meeting place for young black men, says most of his customers already come into Brixton by bus from as far away as Ealing in west London, for the company, music (often loud at his shop) and a good cut. “If you go to a normal, white, short-back-and-sides barber, you probably won’t get the words ‘Bob Marley’ shaved into the back of your head,” he explains.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Is it just me or the weather horribly stick and close right now?



Yes and it's given me a cracking headache.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 5, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Did anyone see this article in the Economist about Brixton?
> 
> *Changing London*
> *Selling out: Brixton, once the heart of black Britain, is now a black shopping destination*
> ...


Yeah I saw someone posted that on Twiter. There's quite a lot of generalisations in it, and they repeat that estate agent 20% crap once again. It's come to something when the fucking Economist is writing editorials about Brixton gentrification....it must be the silly season still.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I saw someone posted that on Twiter. There's quite a lot of generalisations in it, and they repeat that estate agent 20% crap once again. It's come to something when the fucking Economist is writing editorials about Brixton gentrification....it must be the silly season still.


 
What makes you think the estate agent 20% thing is crap? Prices are bonkers at the moment...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> What makes you think the estate agent 20% thing is crap? Prices are bonkers at the moment...


When we discussed it at the time, it was clear it was a made up figure used for the purposes of promoting the estate agent's business. 20% of what? By which measure? Over what time period? Yes prices may be rising/high/bonkers/whatever, but it's still crap journalism cobbled together from old stories cos everyone's been on their summer hols.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> When we discussed it at the time, it was clear it was a made up figure used for the purposes of promoting the estate agent's business. 20% of what? By which measure? Over what time period? Yes prices may be rising/high/bonkers/whatever, but it's still crap journalism cobbled together from old stories cos everyone's been on their summer hols.


 
Well, having just sold a flat (6 months ago) that went up 20% in 2 years, if we had put it on the market last month we would have got another 10% or so, I've been looking for a place for 6 months now and prices are crazy stupid at the moment. Just personal experience...


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2012)

Our house in Peckham has also gone up (just over) 20% (in 2 and a half years), so it's not just Brixton. And agree with The Hatter, it's a bit of a rubbish article.


----------



## peterkro (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not entirely convinced by the "black flight" bit,over the years I've known several people who've moved further out in London only to return to Brixton a few years later because they couldn't hack the isolation.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2012)

I noticed a lot more seagulls have moved in of late....


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

Brixton is following the exact same changes as had happened when the once-undesirable NYC Alphabet City gentrified, with film crews and fashion shoots becoming commonplace. I passed two fashion shoots today.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 5, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Did anyone see this article in the Economist about Brixton?
> The former council house she bought under the Conservative Party’s right-to-buy scheme—“I love Mrs Thatcher, God bless her soul”—would today fetch at least 20 times what she paid.


 
Which is a problem. A lot of houses were sold to these Thatcher lovers. So there is not a lot of family sized houses around that are affordable.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 5, 2012)

Had curry goat at fish, wings and tings (?) for lunch today and very nice it was too.  I don't like my curry too hot so if burning your mouth off is a prerequisite then it's not for you.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 6, 2012)

Harmony bar (or whomever owns it now) is going to get its planning permission for flats and a new bar according to Effra Blog:

http://effrablog.com/2012/09/06/harmony-bar-development-to-be-approved-council-meeting-11-sept/


----------



## lefteri (Sep 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Brixton is following the exact same changes as had happened when the once-undesirable NYC Alphabet City gentrified, with film crews and fashion shoots becoming commonplace. I passed two fashion shoots today.


 
I'm a bit suspicious when you say 'the exact same change' - after all, the starting conditions (whenever you choose to place them) are hardly the same - did the east village / alphabet city have a sizeable & culturally rich caribbean population?  wasn't it mainly populated by artists & musicians, many who had come from outside NY?  Perhaps with a latino community mainly in the projects near brooklyn bridge?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

Marks & Spencer's food hall is too cold if you are wearing shorts and/or if you are self-conscious about visible nipplage.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2012)

lefteri said:


> I'm a bit suspicious when you say 'the exact same change' - after all, the starting conditions (whenever you choose to place them) are hardly the same - did the east village / alphabet city have a sizeable & culturally rich caribbean population? wasn't it mainly populated by artists & musicians, many who had come from outside NY? Perhaps with a latino community mainly in the projects near brooklyn bridge?


would exact same _*sort*_ of change please your oh-so pedantic tastes?


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2012)

I love how pointing out that someone is wrong, is always 'oh-so pedantic' on these boards.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> I love how pointing out that someone is wrong, is always 'oh-so pedantic' on these boards.


How is it 'wrong', dear Supreme Pendant Ruler Of The Picky Lands Most Tedious?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

New York is a very different place to London. The conditions for gentrification are not the same the world over.
It's not pedantic to point out vague unhelpful generalisations made from observations made whilst on holiday


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2012)

editor said:


> How is it 'wrong', dear Supreme Pendant Ruler Of The Picky Lands Most Tedious?


 
Use a dictionary. 

<edit> And read OU's post.


----------



## crawl (Sep 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> I love how pointing out that someone is wrong, is always 'oh-so pedantic' on these boards.


 
Because people tend to make generalized statements as this is an internet message board (and a thread about chit-chat nonetheless), so they tend to not treat their posts like theses. Not most people, anyway. Editor said the things happening to Brixton were the same and gave examples such as it being a trendy place to do fashion shoots and film movies... not that the towns were exactly the same. Christ.

A better question would be why does everything have to be spelled out and corrected for the anal/autistic on this board


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a fierce hunger for Franco Manca


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2012)

This is Brick Box CIC, a social enterprise, is now seeking funding for future projects, details of which will be announced on our website. -- The Brick Box Ladies (@thebrickbox)


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2012)

crawl said:


> Because people tend to make generalized statements as this is an internet message board (and a thread about chit-chat nonetheless), so they tend to not treat their posts like theses. Not most people, anyway. Editor said the things happening to Brixton were the same and gave examples such as it being a trendy place to do fashion shoots and film movies... not that the towns were exactly the same. Christ.


 
I know what happened. I am able to read posts.

For clarity, as you seem to have missed it-



editor said:


> Brixton is following the exact same changes


 
Exact Same Changes.



crawl said:


> A better question would be why does everything have to be spelled out and corrected for the anal/autistic on this board


 
No it wouldn't.

A better question would be, why make incorrect statements & then blame someone else when you get pulled up on it.

But it's only an internet bulletin board, as you correctly point out, so there's no point getting worked up about it.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> For clarity, as you seem to have missed it-
> Exact Same Changes.


That's correct. 'Exact same changes' as regards the appearance of film crews and fashion shoots as the area gentrified. This is a general chit chat thread about Brixton, and I was making a general observation, not offering an in-depth thesis on worldwide gentrification patterns.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2012)

Ruddy hell, the Ritzy must have an extremely high turnover of cafe staff. I usually know a least a couple of folks there, but after being away for a couple of weeks there wasn't a single familiar face!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2012)

Nobody funding the BrickBox? No offers? We used to be a community


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Nobody funding the BrickBox? No offers? We used to be a community


I'm sure folks feel they can't invest their millions into such a worthy 'community' venture until they have seen your full report of your evening there.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2012)

Have to observe that the Prince Regent has some mighty fine real ales on tap tonight.


----------



## Onket (Sep 7, 2012)

editor said:


> That's correct. 'Exact same changes' as regards the appearance of film crews and fashion shoots as the area gentrified. This is a general chit chat thread about Brixton, and I was making a general observation, not offering an in-depth thesis on worldwide gentrification patterns.


 
Right. If you say so.

Being right or not depends on the title of the thread you are posting on, now.

Noted.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Right. If you say so.
> 
> Being right or not depends on the title of the thread you are posting on, now.
> 
> Noted.


Sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of the long and loud yawn that seems to start up whenever I attempt to read your pointless arse-dull slab of tedious pedantry.  

Oh well! Back onto Brixton matters, it seems that the noisy fuckers in the car wash outside the Barrier Block were granted no less than a 40 year lease for their irritating activities and they're already in breach of their terms by using it as a car park.


----------



## Onket (Sep 7, 2012)

Other people's opinions don't matter now either. Great stuff as always, ed.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 7, 2012)

get a room, gents.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Other people's opinions don't matter now either. Great stuff as always, ed.


Just yours!

 LOLcakes etc.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 7, 2012)

Badgers said:


> This is Brick Box CIC, a social enterprise, is now seeking funding for future projects, details of which will be announced on our website. -- The Brick Box Ladies (@thebrickbox)


Hang on a minute whilst I take my life savings out of the bank so I can chuck some cash at them. They certainly sound reputable and I'm more than willing to hand over funds based on a short message on twitter...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 7, 2012)

Herne Hill station is 150 years old and to celebrate they are showing 'The General' (classic Buster Keaton film) projected on to the wall of the station tomorrow (Saturday 8 September, 8pm) along with a live pianist....


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 7, 2012)

my favourite sort of pianist.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't attempt to play The Entertainer on that piano is my favourite.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2012)

There used to be a cinema at Herne Hill.

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/grand.html


----------



## Rushy (Sep 7, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Herne Hill station is 150 years old and to celebrate they are showing 'The General' (classic Buster Keaton film) projected on to the wall of the station tomorrow (Saturday 8 September, 8pm) along with a live pianist....


What's the connection with the film?


----------



## Winot (Sep 8, 2012)

Rushy said:


> What's the connection with the film?



I guess that it's about a train. Great film - Keaton's best.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 8, 2012)

Winot said:


> I guess that it's about a train. Great film - Keaton's best.


Thought it may have been filmed there or something.


----------



## Onket (Sep 8, 2012)

editor said:


> it seems that the noisy fuckers in the car wash outside the Barrier Block were granted no less than a 40 year lease for their irritating activities


 
Good.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 8, 2012)

Winot said:


> I guess that it's about a train. Great film - Keaton's best.


The bit in The Wrong Trousers where Gromit crawls on top of the train is an homage to The General. The train is called 'The General'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Thought it may have been filmed there or something.


It's a long way from Hollywood!


----------



## Winot (Sep 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a long way from Hollywood!



And from Oregon. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_General_(1926_film)#Production


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

I see one of the old shop units close on Market Row close to Atlantic Road has turned into a proper hipster 'vintage' clothing boutique. The kid on the till was looking wonderfully bored.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Had curry goat at fish, wings and tings (?) for lunch today and very nice it was too. I don't like my curry too hot so if burning your mouth off is a prerequisite then it's not for you.


 
The new place at front of Granville Arcade Brixton Village?


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 8, 2012)

Massive fire in Herne Hill


----------



## Kanda (Sep 8, 2012)

Herne Hill? Sat outside The Hand and looking down NPR there's loads I smoke...


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 8, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Harmony bar (or whomever owns it now) is going to get its planning permission for flats and a new bar according to Effra Blog:
> 
> http://effrablog.com/2012/09/06/harmony-bar-development-to-be-approved-council-meeting-11-sept/


 

I have given them a bit of advice on this previously. Basically the residents nearby do not want a bar/ pub to be there if the building is redeveloped. As they have had so many noise problems over the years. Whilst its been closed they have noticed the difference. That is there main objection to the proposed redevelopment.

My view is that there has been a pub onsite for a long time and the owner could contest it if refused to retaining it onsite. Also I think there are planning guidelines to protect some pubs. As there are arguments for and against retaining pubs. A lot have been lost to conversion to flats as that is where the money is.

Brixton Society also oppose it. Due to size and massing affecting streetscape. Also they do not think bars are suitable for what is now residential area. As BS think they should be kept to central Brixton. Not my view.

There are other reasons to oppose the application. Its put forward by the owner of Dogstar who also has the old bike shop next to Bookmongers. He is small property developer / bar owner.

His plans are to cram as many flats onto the site as possible. As per usual for small developers. Which in my comments on application I objected to. He has got permission to build flats next to Dogstar where beer garden is. Which I opposed. Not suitable to have flats right next door to 3 storey club. Its about maximising profit from a site rather than building something the area needs.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 8, 2012)

The fire is Bessemer Grange Early Learning Center in Herne Hill apparently


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

There's a lot of black smoke in the air.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 8, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I have given them a bit of advice on this previously. Basically the residents nearby do not want a bar/ pub to be there if the building is redeveloped. As they have had so many noise problems over the years. Whilst its been closed they have noticed the difference. That is there main objection to the proposed redevelopment.
> 
> My view is that there has been a pub onsite for a long time and the owner could contest it if refused to retaining it onsite. Also I think there are planning guidelines to protect some pubs. As there are arguments for and against retaining pubs. A lot have been lost to conversion to flats as that is where the money is.
> 
> ...


What do you classify as small? His development co recently went bust owing over 40million. I think it was called Black Ant.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 8, 2012)

Rushy said:


> What do you classify as small? His development co recently went bust owing over 40million. I think it was called Black Ant.


 
I mean not like Barratt homes. So is Harmony still one his developments now Black Ant has gone bust?

Black Ant is in receivership / administration according to this

Or is he trading under another company? Im never sure how business works. The planning application does not mention Black Ant but only the applicant Anthony Thomas.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 8, 2012)

Pub co is separate. Think there was some cross over with property co owning places and leasing them to pub co. E.g. Balham Bowling Club. To be fair he seems to mostly run decent pub pubs. Dogstar and Tramshed seem to be the clubby exceptions.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 10, 2012)

Planning notice has just gone up in Josephine Avenue, Brixton Hill, seeking to turn the former Job Centre into 43 studio flats for students.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I mean not like Barratt homes. So is Harmony still one his developments now Black Ant has gone bust?
> 
> Black Ant is in receivership / administration according to this
> 
> Or is he trading under another company? Im never sure how business works. The planning application does not mention Black Ant but only the applicant Anthony Thomas.


I would have thought that this issue could be raised by objectors - by way of asking for clarification. One of the planning councillors would surely pick this up.
They can hardly trade on their good reputation as a pub chain doing small scale real ale establishments for the most part if the Inland Revenue have petitioned to wind them up, and they are in the hands administrators. 
I would just ask this - are you sure this is the company owning the chain - and not the company which owned the Sun and Doves (as a tenant) which we all know went bust some months ago.
If the latter were the case, then asking about it could spin against the objectors - looking like a smear tactic I mean.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 10, 2012)

CH1 said:


> I would have thought that this issue could be raised by objectors - by way of asking for clarification. One of the planning councillors would surely pick this up.
> They can hardly trade on their good reputation as a pub chain doing small scale real ale establishments for the most part if the Inland Revenue have petitioned to wind them up, and they are in the hands administrators.
> I would just ask this - are you sure this is the company owning the chain - and not the company which owned the Sun and Doves (as a tenant) which we all know went bust some months ago.
> If the latter were the case, then asking about it could spin against the objectors - looking like a smear tactic I mean.


The Application is by Anthony Thomas. His solvency or that of any of his companies has no bearing on the planning decisions.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 10, 2012)

Lambeth council: online parking permit renewal. An hour a year of my life has been returned to me.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 10, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Lambeth council: online parking permit renewal. An hour a year of my life has been returned to me.


I booked an appointment to get mine the other day (needed more than the 10 visitor permits you can buy online). Took 10-15 minutes rather than 90mins last time when I just turned up and queued. Result!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rushy said:


> The Application is by Anthony Thomas. His solvency or that of any of his companies has no bearing on the planning decisions.


Rather like the planning application by Places for People in Coldharbour Lane - which then miraculously turned into a Barratt Homes development you mean?
You might be right IN LAW but IMHO this is the sort of situation which runs counter to common sense and brings the planning system into disrepute.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 10, 2012)

Great stuff



> Today, what used to be a bit of a drag to trawl through on a Sunday morning, is now a vibrant and relaxed hub for the Bohemian crowd, which has taken a firm liking to the Brixton Village's quaint restaurants, bars, shops and cafés. Independent for the most-part, there is a growing variety of places to while away time over a latté or two while catching up on the week's news on a Saturday afternoon


 
http://www.easyvoyage.co.uk/travel-...ee-and-be-seen/london-s-brixton-market-revamp


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Great stuff
> 
> http://www.easyvoyage.co.uk/travel-...ee-and-be-seen/london-s-brixton-market-revamp


 
 the southernmost point of London after the Victoria line drops off, has never had the best of reputations even at the best of times and this despite huge music venues like the Brixton Academy and The Fridge setting up shop in the neighbourhood. Today, after a huge gentrification project, Brixton has become one of those places that the locals are still getting used to calling 'cool', but it is definitely on its way up. Just minutes from the bustling high street where you will find the WHSmith and Boots, is the Brixton Market. Originally set up in the late 1800s as one of the better-known food markets of the English capital, the covered part of the market underwent a major renovation in 2007.
Today, what used to be a bit of a drag to trawl through on a Sunday morning, is now a vibrant and relaxed hub for the Bohemian crowd, which has taken a firm liking to the Brixton Village's quaint restaurants, bars, shops and cafés. Independent for the most-part, there is a growing variety of places to while away time over a latté or two while catching up on the week's news on a Saturday afternoon. Some of the outlets are pop-ups, but the space never stays vacant for too long, adding dynamism to an area that has remained more or less static for over a century. The local council actually started off the initiative by giving artists and artisan food retailers a rent-free space for the first three months, which gave the project a great kick start. Our favourite hangouts include *Leftovers*, where you will find racks of antique French clothes (a little musty) and *Cornercopia* (_pictured_), where the staff knows how to whisk up a mean hot chocolate.​​ 

What a totally rubbish article. Riddled with factual errors and unexplained assertions- underlined

What  is the "huge gentrification project" ?

Covered market had major renovation? Passed me by then.

Market has remained static for over century?  I seem to have read somewhere about "Windrush" and people settling in Brixton from Caribbean. Perhaps the hipster twat should read up some history. Or perhaps wonder why Windrush Square is so called.  

Local Council gave free periods in Market? No it was the owners along with Spacemakers. Though this last one I have some sympathy for writer as it appears the Council have been trying to get some credit for it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 10, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Lambeth council: online parking permit renewal. An hour a year of my life has been returned to me.





Rushy said:


> I booked an appointment to get mine the other day (needed more than the 10 visitor permits you can buy online). Took 10-15 minutes rather than 90mins last time when I just turned up and queued. Result!


Seems to have improved...I spent a while with a friend to get a visitor permit for a workman who was doing loads of work on her place and they refused to issue the pass because the confirmation from the builder on his official notepaper as to dates (which she had to produce) was....wait for it...printed off from a computer  Clearly it should have been produced as an etching or lithograph......


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Rather like the planning application by Places for People in Coldharbour Lane - which then miraculously turned into a Barratt Homes development you mean?
> You might be right IN LAW but IMHO this is the sort of situation which runs counter to common sense and brings the planning system into disrepute.


 
As Rushy says the solvency of his other business interests is not a matter that planning can take into account. Nor do I think it should be. 

Places for People application. As someone from Brixton Society told me P for P should never have got the planning permission in first place. As the land was not designated for that kind of development. As P for P were saying they would be building social housing and were a not for profit company the Council were swayed. Bad move as the owner of land can sell on with current planning permission. Makes the land worth more. The Council should have foreseen this.

Also the process for this application is so drawn out I find it difficult to clearly see what amount of the development is "affordable" now.

What makes a mockery of planning in relation to the local community is the difficulty of keeping up with what is going on. The planning website is difficult to use. Info on Section 106 and whether its followed up is difficult to find out. You have to try and trawl through minutes of meetings.

I think a good start would be for large developments like this to have the Council giving updates on such issues as affordable housing element and Section 106. These are the elements that often get watered down in the following years.

As far as this Government is concerned planning is "Red Tape" that holds up business. Us little people who whinge are just stopping the economy getting going again.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 11, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> What a totally rubbish article. Riddled with factual errors and unexplained assertions- underlined


If I were them I would recommend Brixton to the Bohemian crowd on the basis of its simple and easy parking permit system and flexible approach to planning legislation rather than banging on about the bleeding market again.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 11, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.easyvoyage.co.uk/travel-...ee-and-be-seen/london-s-brixton-market-revamp


Brilliant - well spotted. What a massive steaming pile of wank


----------



## lefteri (Sep 12, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Lambeth council: online parking permit renewal. An hour a year of my life has been returned to me.


 
used to have to go to olive morris right?  Thank fuck more important business there will no longer be held up by people getting parking permits (no offence to you) Why lambeth don't have a separate parking shop I will never understand


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

They do have a parking shop don't they? On the stretch of shops between the town hall and Olive Morris House. They did, at least, when I lived in Brixton, cos I went there to get permits.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

There is/was a parking shop at a) west norwood, b) Brixton Hill and c) opposite the Imperial War Museum but I think at least one and possibly all of them were closed down  (and replaced by "customer centres").


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

Is there an ironmongers in or near to Brixton? I need to get some ironmongery-type goods....


In other news, my neighbours are moving out and their flat is on the market to rent. Going rate for a 2 bedroom flat in Brixton with no garden? £1,500 per month!!!!


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2012)

The 414 put on live music last night and it was ace. Proper old Brixton. I'll post up some photos later.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is there an ironmongers in or near to Brixton? I need to get some ironmongery-type goods....


Try Acre Lane, around Solon Road.   There are a couple of shops which might sell what you need, including the one which says they do security grilles.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is there an ironmongers in or near to Brixton? I need to get some ironmongery-type goods....


There's a hardware store in one of the arches on Brixton Station Road. They don't open past half five or six o'clock though, AFAIK.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

Cheers both. Think I'll try the one on Acre Lane. I know "Brixton Tools" and the "Brixton DIY Shop" on Brixton Station Road, very useful shops but not sure if they'll have what I'm after (a fireguard and a poker!)


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2012)

Ah, that's totally not what springs to mind when I read the word ironmongery  Means hinges, doorhandles, hooks, locks etc. to me.


----------



## peterkro (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ There's a trad ironmongers near the corner of Kennington lane and Kennington road that may be worth a visit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

Just seen The Actor Kevin Eldon walking down Atlantic Road


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> They do have a parking shop don't they? On the stretch of shops between the town hall and Olive Morris House. They did, at least, when I lived in Brixton, cos I went there to get permits.


 
This went a couple of years ago. It's now a flower shop. Was a taxi office before that (after it closed as a parking shop).


----------



## lefteri (Sep 12, 2012)

so everyone's in olive morris getting parking vouchers or whatever making the waiting time for people trying to get benefits sorted, or just deposit required documentation, anything from an hour upwards - skills


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2012)

Broken Britain.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

lefteri said:


> so everyone's in olive morris getting parking vouchers or whatever making the waiting time for people trying to get benefits sorted, or just deposit required documentation, anything from an hour upwards - skills


No, they have separate queues/desks/advisers to sort out different problems IIRC. When I last went in there (to get visitor parking permits!) I remember thinking that the system they had was very efficient and I was impressed. (This coming from a long-term critic of the council!)


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> No, they have separate queues/desks/advisers to sort out different problems IIRC. When I last went in there (to get visitor parking permits!) I remember thinking that the system they had was very efficient and I was impressed. (This coming from a long-term critic of the council!)


 
People generally will find something to complain about, though. 

People were complaining on here when they renovated OMH. From what I can recall it was in desperate need of renovating & sorting out the queueing systems, etc.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> No, they have separate queues/desks/advisers to sort out different problems IIRC. When I last went in there (to get visitor parking permits!) I remember thinking that the system they had was very efficient and I was impressed. (This coming from a long-term critic of the council!)


 
fair enough - the system is pretty opaque though to the visitor, would help if people knew they were in a shorter queue for a specific service than just a number - I have never waited less than an hour and have been at the times they advertise as the quietest. Even when I queued outside before they opened and was about tenth in the Q it was an hour and a half wait


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

lefteri said:


> fair enough - the system is pretty opaque though to the visitor, would help if people knew they were in a shorter queue for a specific service than just a number - I have never waited less than an hour and have been at the times they advertise as the quietest. Even when I queued outside before they opened and was about tenth in the Q it was an hour and a half wait


Fair enough - I guess they cant be perfect all the time.

I think there's the opportunity to get a timed appointment - I phoned up their customer centre and made one in advance IIRC. Sounds like that's the best way of doing it.


----------



## story (Sep 12, 2012)

Seen in Brickers on Saturday night: Millie from Made In Chelsea.

I hasten to add that I only know this because my goddaughter, with whom I was dining, pointed her out to me.

She was wearing hot pants, staggering heels, and leaning on the arm of a travelling companion.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you Tittle Tattle with her?


----------



## story (Sep 12, 2012)

No, but my god-daughter tittle-tattled about her with me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2012)

Is it raining much?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

FFS!  I just spent 45 minutes watering the garden not long ago


----------



## story (Sep 12, 2012)

Petrichor!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

story said:


> Seen in Brickers on Saturday night: Millie from Made In Chelsea.
> 
> I hasten to add that I only know this because my goddaughter, with whom I was dining, pointed her out to me.
> 
> She was wearing hot pants, staggering heels, and leaning on the arm of a travelling companion.


Where were you in Brickers? Albert perhaps? (Having a lasagne and chips?)


----------



## story (Sep 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Where were you in Brickers? Albert perhaps? (Having a lasagne and chips?)


 

Would she go to the Albert? Would she even *know* about the Albert? The Albert is in Brixton, Millie was most definitely in Brickers, in the Villaaage.


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 12, 2012)

anyone know why speedy noodles was shut about 7 tonite?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2012)

The Albert isn't on the Brikkers map. Fact.


----------



## story (Sep 12, 2012)

Is it Brikkers or Brickers?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 12, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> anyone know why speedy noodles was shut about 7 tonite?


Last time it was unexpectedly closed it was to do with Environmental Health.



			
				Environmental Health News said:
			
		

> They found the kitchen in a filthy condition, with equipment caked in dirt. They also found mouse droppings on the kitchen floor. While mouse traps had been laid in the basement, these had not cleared the infestation.
> The manager and food handlers were inadequately trained and basic food safety management procedures were not being followed.
> At Camberwell magistrates court Platman, the parent company of Speedy Noodles, pleaded guilty to seven offences. Magistrates fined it £2,000 for each of the seven offences under the Food Hygiene (England) Regulations 2006.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2012)

story said:


> Is it Brikkers or Brickers?


Brickers, Brikkers, Brickersby-by-Effra, Bricker-Brackers, Brixsees, the Town Most Brickerlly, Brickaaaage, Bricklesticks: take your pick.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

story said:


> Is it Brikkers or Brickers?


Don't try to obscure the issue, just fess up about where you saw her please


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 12, 2012)

ewww , glad i didn't make it there then!!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Last time it was unexpectedly closed it was to do with Environmental Health.


IIRC a couple of our fellow posters who used to live near to said establishment used to comment on the state of the refuse area...


----------



## story (Sep 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Don't try to obscure the issue, just fess up about where you saw her please


 

You planning on a stake out, Brixton Hatter?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

story said:


> You planning on a stake out, Brixton Hatter?


heh...not really (never heard of her tbh), I just wondered which funky new joint in Brixton V was attracting the Made In Chelsea Crew...


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Last time it was unexpectedly closed it was to do with Environmental Health.



Bit harsh. That was many years ago.


----------



## Winot (Sep 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Brickers, Brikkers, Brickersby-by-Effra, Bricker-Brackers, Brixsees, the Town Most Brickerlly, Brickaaaage, Bricklesticks: take your pick.



Bricolage


----------



## Rushy (Sep 13, 2012)

lefteri said:


> fair enough - the system is pretty opaque though to the visitor, would help if people knew they were in a shorter queue for a specific service than just a number - I have never waited less than an hour and have been at the times they advertise as the quietest. Even when I queued outside before they opened and was about tenth in the Q it was an hour and a half wait


If you book an appointment you get to jump the queue.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 13, 2012)

Rushy said:


> If you book an appointment you get to jump the queue.


 
true, but last time I tried that it was a week's wait for an appointment - and it means calling the dreaded call centre


----------



## story (Sep 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Brickers, Brikkers, Brickersby-by-Effra, Bricker-Brackers, Brixsees, the Town Most Brickerlly, Brickaaaage, Bricklesticks: take your pick.


 

Brixters, Brixxers...

*shudder*


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2012)

StickleBricks, Bricklington, Xs, Brick'am, Bricksy Wicksy....


----------



## story (Sep 13, 2012)

... please stop...


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2012)

Bricks'n'Villaaage


----------



## CH1 (Sep 13, 2012)

[quote="Gramsci, post: 11506885, member: 1046]"Places for People application. As someone from Brixton Society told me P for P should never have got the planning permission in first place. As the land was not designated for that kind of development. As P for P were saying they would be building social housing and were a not for profit company the Council were swayed. Bad move as the owner of land can sell on with current planning permission. Makes the land worth more. The Council should have foreseen this.[/quote]
So who exactly owned the land when the Places for People application was decided then?
It used to be owned by Val McCalla and "The Voice" (RIP) - at least that was what we were told when planning permission was granted around 1997 for a Jury's Inn hotel on that site.
If Places for People had acquired the site, got planning permission and then sold it on, then that would be called a "quick turn" in the stock market.
Anyone care to comment on ownership - the Land Registry will only show the current owner (presumably Barratt Homes).


----------



## Greebo (Sep 13, 2012)

story said:


> Brixters, Brixxers...
> 
> *shudder*


Effraside?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> The planning website is difficult to use. Info on Section 106 and whether its followed up is difficult to find out. You have to try and trawl through minutes of meetings.


I did find a place on Lambeth's website where they issue reports (downloadable as pdf) on how section 106 income is going. When I consulted that more than a year ago Lexadon were paying off the section 106 on "The Viaduct" at £13,000 per month - with some way to go.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Regarding planning applications by people who do not have the finances to carry them out - surely it is then inevitable that the site will be sold on. Therefore such permissions are granted by councillors wearing blinkers - Barratt looks like such a case, and maybe Harmony was too.
BTW what happened at the planning meeting re Harmony?


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2012)

Great to see live music at the 414 Club - they'll be doing regular Thursday night jazz shows. The band were really good too - and Jerry Dammers was in the house!













http://www.urban75.org/blog/live-mu...ezuelan-band-la-suite-bipolar-11th-sept-2012/


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2012)

Is that jerry dammers in that pic? Can only remember his lack of teeth


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 13, 2012)

yep


----------



## lefteri (Sep 13, 2012)

really want to go to 414 but cannot abide psytrance so this is good news, hopefully they'll widen the music policy a bit in general


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

Sometimes they play acid techno!


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2012)

Expensive bar in there, though. Or it always used to be, anyway.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Expensive bar in there, though. Or it always used to be, anyway.


It's never going to be as cheap as a pub because, well, it's a small, family run club with something of a niche attraction that's open all hours. 

I hope this live venture takes off though. The 414 Club has been running in Brixton through thick and thin and deserves to be more popular.


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2012)

lefteri said:


> the dreaded call centre


 
This is fully outsourced/privatised now.

As far as I know, Benefits is in Coventry (Capita), Environment is in Southampton (Capita) and Lambeth Living is in London Bridge (Vangent).


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2012)

editor said:


> It's never going to be as cheap as a pub because, well, it's a small, family run club with something of a niche attraction that's open all hours.
> 
> I hope this live venture takes off though. The 414 Club has been running in Brixton through thick and thin and deserves to be more popular.


 
I fully agree. But being presented with no draught, and only extortionately priced bottles of Holsten Pils (275ml!), does not a happy drinker make.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> I fully agree. But being presented with no draught, and only extortionately priced bottles of Holsten Pils (275ml!), does nto a happy drinker make.


I have nagged and nagged and nagged and nagged the owner to put on draught beer/lager but I think the economics don't really hold up for the place.


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2012)

I did nip in there when the olympic torch went past, but my knees went (K flashback, probably) and I nipped back out into the sun and got a £1 can of Holsten Pils from House of Bottles instead.

If I'd not been required back at work that would have been a really boozy afternoon.


----------



## laughalot (Sep 13, 2012)

editor said:


> I have nagged and nagged and nagged and nagged the owner to put on draught beer/lager but I think the economics don't really hold up for the place.


 
....the nagging paid off....draught grolsch, carling and magners at £4.00 a pint ice cold.......no holsten pils...but bottle becks, stella, carlsberg, san miguel, kronenberg, carling, carling zest, animee clear - lemon - rose and desperado along with strongbow in a price range from £3.00 - £3.50 - £4.00 all served with a smile too.....


----------



## fjydj (Sep 13, 2012)

anyone know what the nice looking building called east brixton is going to be?? Its opposite old east brixton station just before the railway bridge on Barrington Road… looking nearly finished


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2012)

laughalot said:


> ....the nagging paid off....draught grolsch, carling and magners at £4.00 a pint ice cold.......no holsten pils...but bottle becks, stella, carlsberg, san miguel, kronenberg, carling, carling zest, animee clear - lemon - rose and desperado along with strongbow in a price range from £3.00 - £3.50 - £4.00 all served with a smile too.....


 
Good work.

Like I said, it's a while since I've been in.


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2012)

fjydj said:


> anyone know what the nice looking building called east brixton is going to be?? Its opposite old east brixton station just before the railway bridge on Barrington Road… looking nearly finished


 
The new East Brixton Station.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> The new East Brixton Station.


I wish.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 13, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that jerry dammers in that pic? Can only remember his lack of teeth


 
Is he local, Jerry Dammers?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 13, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Is he local, Jerry Dammers?


Yep. Studio in a flat on Lambert Road. Lives nearby.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 13, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Yep. Studio in a flat on Lambert Road. Lives nearby.


 
Got it: wears a heavy coat, whatever the weather.

Rock star wardrobe, compared with other parents at my kids' school.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 13, 2012)

The Express Cafe in Market Row is no more - it's about to be replaced by "Papa's Place" serving "pizza panini deli". Signs were being put up at about 5.30pm this evening and it looked like lots of 'Italian' stuff (plastic fruit, tomatoes, garlic etc) was ready to be spread around and stuck on the walls. No signs yet whether they will be serving lasagne (or chips.)


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 13, 2012)

That's not for real, it's for the film mentioned here previously.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 13, 2012)

Really?  It looked pretty terminal to me! They'd done a good job of making it look completely different..


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 13, 2012)

Did you see a pizza oven?


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> That's not for real, it's for the film mentioned here previously.


 
That's a shame. An italian place would be odds on for a decent lasagne.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 14, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Really?  It looked pretty terminal to me! They'd done a good job of making it look completely different..


 
Yep   You're as bad as me and the Xmas decorations on Electric Ave


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

There is fake snow on the pavement on CHL, opposite Market Row, and quite a sizeable film crew


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Yep  You're as bad as me and the Xmas decorations on Electric Ave


 
Someone tells me that Granville Arcade has been extensively fitted out for what looks like a film shoot, scripted by Dave Eggers.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 14, 2012)

Winot said:


> Someone tells me that Granville Arcade has been extensively fitted out for what looks like a film shoot, scripted by Dave Eggers.


 
It's the last day of filming of the Nick Hornby adaptation that was talked about earlier in the thread.  I saw a letter about it the other day.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 14, 2012)

The Elm Park Tavern was pretty busy for the quiz last night; its good to see the place doing well.


----------



## Griffter (Sep 14, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> The Elm Park Tavern was pretty busy for the quiz last night; its good to see the place doing well.


They've got their next redesign coming up very soon (it was going to be this Wednesday but I'll check) - live music, back room done up, toilets downstairs....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Griffter said:


> They've got their next redesign coming up very soon (it was going to be this Wednesday but I'll check) - live music, back room done up, toilets downstairs....


 
The back room ain't great at the moment to be honest


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2012)

Apparently a winter scene was being filmed on Coldharbour Lane today, complete with fake snow.

*edit. Damn! It's already been mentioned a page back. Sorry!


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 14, 2012)

There are thespians everywhere.


----------



## Winot (Sep 14, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It's the last day of filming of the Nick Hornby adaptation that was talked about earlier in the thread. I saw a letter about it the other day.


 
Sorry, should have used the 'satire' emoticon.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 14, 2012)

Griffter said:


> They've got their next redesign coming up very soon (it was going to be this Wednesday but I'll check) - live music, back room done up, toilets downstairs....


I've been told they're getting a new selection of lagers and cider on draught as well.

Minnie - I don't know whether the above will result in Fosters going up in price or indeed being removed from the pumps altogether.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> I've been told they're getting a new selection of lagers and cider on draught as well.
> 
> Minnie - I don't know whether the above will result in Fosters going up in price or indeed being removed from the pumps altogether.


 
I've no problem with it going up in price as long as it's not silly prices like George IV/Music Bar


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 14, 2012)

This fake snow is very slippery. I wonder if InjuryLawyers4U could sort me out a nice retirement plan.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 14, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It's the last day of filming of the Nick Hornby adaptation that was talked about earlier in the thread. I saw a letter about it the other day.


This film better be decent, after all the hype and the extensive use of central Brixton as a set. I imagine it'll either be some dark gangsta tale set in The Mean Streets of Brixton or a light, romantic comedy set amongst the delightful boutique eateries of the Villlaaaaarrrrge.

Anyone remember SW9?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This film better be decent, after all the hype and the extensive use of central Brixton as a set. I imagine it'll either be some dark gangsta tale set in The Mean Streets of Brixton or a light, romantic comedy set amongst the delightful boutique eateries of the Villlaaaaarrrrge.
> 
> Anyone remember SW9?


 
Remember the film ''Notting Hill''?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Remember the film ''Notting Hill''?


 
Barely, so I'm guessing I thought it was shit


----------



## Rushy (Sep 14, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This film better be decent, after all the hype and the extensive use of central Brixton as a set. I imagine it'll either be some dark gangsta tale set in The Mean Streets of Brixton or a light, romantic comedy set amongst the delightful boutique eateries of the Villlaaaaarrrrge.
> 
> Anyone remember SW9?


Yep - I remember that. Seem to recall it was a bit iffy. Same prod team as Human Traffic.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

Anyone read the book? Is brixton playing brixton in a cameo role  or is it stretching its artistic skills to play elsewhere?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 14, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Yep - I remember that. Seem to recall it was a bit iffy. Same prod team as Human Traffic.


It started off ok but ended up in some mad acid-induced weirdness. The best bit really was trying to spot the variety of mates and Urbanites who were in the film as extras....


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 14, 2012)

There are some good people working on this film. (Not that that's a guarantee of anything.) The producers www.imdb.com/name/nm0692656/ have made Nick Hornby adaptations before and got Oscar nominations for the last one: www.imdb.com/title/tt1174732/. The director www.imdb.com/name/nm0154312/ did Spiral, the French cop series. I saw a recent film of his the other night www.imdb.com/title/tt1465487/. It was a big hit in France - daft premise but well made.

There are no gangstas in this thing - it's supposed to be a life-affirming comedy about suicidal strangers who meet on top of a tower block at High Holborn and then decide not to jump.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Long_Way_Down So it'll be bollocks but it might be shiny, clever bollocks. It's got Toni Collette and Sam Neill in it - they can act a bit. Plus the lovely Imogen Poots, who's good at looking distant and enigmatic.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2012)

It was a terrible film.  We watched a fun one a few weeks ago set somewhere in S. London - shots of Oval station and other familiar places called Attack the Block... a sort of Alien invasion on a south London housing estate - spoof/comedy/drama thing.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2012)

This one's set in Loughborough Junction, of all places: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0319531/
The protagonist lives at the end of Shakespeare Road and something rather unpleasant happens down the narrow alley by the railway at Arch 269. It's a pretty naff film, mind.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2012)

is there a "films shot in/around Brixton thread"?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> is there a "films shot in/around Brixton thread"?


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ilm-music-arts-etc.135661/page-2#post-4483095


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It was a terrible film. We watched a fun one a few weeks ago set somewhere in S. London - shots of Oval station and other familiar places called Attack the Block... a sort of Alien invasion on a south London housing estate - spoof/comedy/drama thing.


 

Heygate estate, as per usual.  I think it was talked about quite extensively on here at the time.   I really enjoyed it.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Express Cafe in Market Row is no more - it's about to be replaced by "Papa's Place" serving "pizza panini deli". Signs were being put up at about 5.30pm this evening and it looked like lots of 'Italian' stuff (plastic fruit, tomatoes, garlic etc) was ready to be spread around and stuck on the walls. No signs yet whether they will be serving lasagne (or chips.)


Another old Brixton institution bites the dust.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2012)

That little coffee bar that faced the street in Atlantic Road by the deli has moved up the road a bit. It's now in a shop which, although warmer for the staff, may prove less attractive to busy, swivel-action Brixtonites wanting a coffee pronto.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

I was just reading King Rat by China Mieville which had a bit of brixton in it. 

It said the character cycled _down_ brixton hill to streatham.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 14, 2012)

I was about to get all up in arms about the express cafe as well there.    It was really busy at the weekend.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 14, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It started off ok but ended up in some mad acid-induced weirdness. The best bit really was trying to spot the variety of mates and Urbanites who were in the film as extras....


 
My place was in it. The squat was Raleigh Hall (BCA).


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I was just reading King Rat by China Mieville which had a bit of brixton in it.
> 
> It said the character cycled _down_ brixton hill to streatham.


 
'down' is often used instead of 'along' or similar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I was just reading King Rat by China Mieville which had a bit of brixton in it.
> 
> It said the character cycled _down_ brixton hill to streatham.


I thought King Rat was awful, as was A Long Way Down, which I'm sure was set in North London.
I started reading a book about warring pigeons in Brixton but it was shite do I stopped.
Michael Moorcock's Mother London has lots of bits set in Brixton and a bit of history too. I enjoyed that.
Martin Millar has set books in Brixton, but if The Fairies Of New York are anything to go by, I wouldn't bother.
Lots of Sherlock Holmes stories have Brixton and other nearby locations and they're ace.
Has anyone read Stella Duffy's The Room Of Lost Things? That looks good. Set in Loughborough Junction


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Perhaps there should be another thread about Brixton in books and films?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've no problem with it going up in price as long as it's not silly prices like George IV/Music Bar


 
The people who run it seem pretty down to earth. Going there as much as possible now.


----------



## crawl (Sep 14, 2012)

Anybody else just hear a rather... loud... explosion-type-thing near Angel pub? Sounded like a bloody cannon. I suppose it could have been a tire blowing out on a large vehicle or something, but wow. Made me jump.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps there should be another thread about Brixton in books and films?


 
Do you mean a more recent one?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ilm-music-arts-etc.135661/page-2#post-4483095


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

leanderman said:


> The people who run it seem pretty down to earth. Going there as much as possible now.


 
I know.  I go there as well as Hand in Hand


----------



## leanderman (Sep 14, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> The Elm Park Tavern was pretty busy for the quiz last night; its good to see the place doing well.


 
My source says the EPT quiz was very tricky last night. The again, her team, the largest in the pub, came last!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

leanderman said:


> My source says the EPT quiz was very tricky last night. The again, her team, the largest in the pub, came last!


 
They should restrict team sizes!


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 14, 2012)

they used to.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 14, 2012)

bluestreak said:


> they used to.


 
They should do it again.  Hard for a two-man team to compete against a huge team that probably has a sports fan, a literary fan, a history buff, a scientist, a music fan etc.


----------



## ash (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought King Rat was awful, as was A Long Way Down, which I'm sure was set in North London.
> I started reading a book about warring pigeons in Brixton but it was shite do I stopped.
> Michael Moorcock's Mother London has lots of bits set in Brixton and a bit of history too. I enjoyed that.
> Martin Millar has set books in Brixton, but if The Fairies Of New York are anything to go by, I wouldn't bother.
> ...




The room of lst things is great I recommend it.  I enjoyed mother London as well, I can't remember if that was set in kenningon 
 If not then there is another similar book that is also worth a read.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Seems like there's a pre-Offline meal at The Whore or The Concubine or whatever that Dim Sum place is on Railton Road. I walked past just now and it seemed to be stuffed to the gills with the Mrs Mills Experience and entourage


----------



## lefteri (Sep 14, 2012)

tinke tailor soldier spy has an outpost of MI6 in brixton but doesn't have much about brixton itself iirc


----------



## lefteri (Sep 14, 2012)

i also enjoyed stella duffy's one


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Sep 14, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> That's not for real, it's for the film mentioned here previously.


Phew, I was about to have a meltdown. That was my sister and her boyfriend's favourite place to eat in Brixton before they moved overseas. Best breakfast is a no.7.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Seems like there's a pre-Offline meal at The Whore or The Concubine or whatever that Dim Sum place is on Railton Road. I walked past just now and it seemed to be stuffed to the gills with the Mrs Mills Experience and entourage


 
Courtesan 

It weren't pre-Offline.  It was a non Mrs Mills Experience urbs birthday.  And only 3/5 of the band were there   However, for any Mrs Mills Experience fans there is a very excellent gig happening at the Royal Vauxhall Tavern tomorrow night where they will be playing


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry, got confused with dates. I walked past and saw you and han and loads of backs


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2012)

Who is/was Mrs Mills?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2012)

Onket said:


> Who is/was Mrs Mills?


This will tell you:
http://mrsmills.org/mrs-mills.html


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2012)

*Brixton Blog* ‏@*BrixtonBlog*
Lambeth officers have refused latest planning app for a car park and removed fencing at George IV #*Brixton* but Tesco will stil 'press ahead'


----------



## billythefish (Sep 15, 2012)

leanderman said:


> My source says the EPT quiz was very tricky last night. The again, her team, the largest in the pub, came last!


It was tough... new quiz master since I was last there. We won by a point 
Still kicking myself for not remembering that the giant squid has the largest eyes in the animal kingdom!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Have the toilets in the EPT downstairs been finished now?  

It's nice that there's two for the ladies


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

Spotted this today and cba to type it out:


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2012)

Just so that people don't have to re-type that url:

https://sites.google.com/site/cressinghamgardens/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Just so that people don't have to re-type that url:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/cressinghamgardens/


 
I'd be shitting it if I were a council tenant there.  All that lovely land that developers could build on and sell flats to gentrifiers 

Or rebuild the flats and let the tenants back in


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 15, 2012)

Also a spelling mistake in that notice linked to by Greebo changes the meaning of a sentence...


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Also a spelling mistake in that notice linked to by Greebo changes the meaning of a sentence...


I know that, you know that, but there are some spellcheck reliant twonks who do those leaflets.  I only saw it today.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 16, 2012)

eg dog theses


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> eg dog theses


 
I bet I've still got that letter


----------



## nagapie (Sep 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'd be shitting it if I were a council tenant there. All that lovely land that developers could build on and sell flats to gentrifiers
> 
> Or rebuild the flats and let the tenants back in


 
I imagine they'd have to let the tenants back in. But only after months of upheaval and to completely different homes.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 16, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I imagine they'd have to let the tenants back in. But only after months of upheaval and to completely different homes.


 
Not so sure about that. They probably would. But I do not think the Council is obliged to. When u become Council tenant the Council has to keep u housed. But not necessarily in exactly the same place.

The Labour Council seems to see the way forward as getting rid of its remaining Council estates. I imagine some of the ideas for the Barrier Block will be similar. ( if the Council ever decide to ask local people what they think)


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 16, 2012)

Just to remind people as its related there is another meeting on the Brixton Masterplan next Tuesday 18th September , 4pm to 6pm at the Karibu Centre in Gresham road.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2012)

Some hipster band were using the 'urban' 'gritty' 'artwork' that's currently defacing the Angel pub as a backgrop for their photo session.

_Edgy!_


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2012)

You forgot vibrant.


----------



## mizfick (Sep 17, 2012)

Went to Lambeth Country Fair, but there wasn't much evidence of manure


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 17, 2012)

So, who received their questionnaire re: "the end of council tax benefit from April 2013" from Lambeth who are running their consultation from July 27th to October 19th?
I got mine on Friday, and it's basically asking who they can stop paying as of that date.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 17, 2012)

Nothing, but we pay the full whack of council tax so I don't know whether we should have had one.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 17, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Spotted this today and cba to type it out:
> View attachment 23117





gaijingirl said:


> Just so that people don't have to re-type that url:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/cressinghamgardens/



This is so fcuking depressing (although predictable.) It's happening all over Lambeth - Myatts Fields Estate being another example.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 17, 2012)

editor said:


> That little coffee bar that faced the street in Atlantic Road by the deli has moved up the road a bit. It's now in a shop which, although warmer for the staff, may prove less attractive to busy, swivel-action Brixtonites wanting a coffee pronto.


I noticed that place had closed down, and also the one/two little shops next door (a photo shop I think) - I wondered whether they might form part of a revamped building/unit where Footlocker used to be.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> This is so fcuking depressing (although predictable.) It's happening all over Lambeth - Myatts Fields Estate being another example.


It sounds VERY similar to what is being suggested for my estate.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nothing, but we pay the full whack of council tax so I don't know whether we should have had one.


OK I got the letter has it is being sent to all recipients, random other Lambeth residents will be surveyed via phone, post and online (if they hear about it...):
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/ctsconsultation
^if anyone wants to take part or peek at the questions being asked.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Just took a flick through the questionnaire - very interesting. I didn't realise for example that the you can get council tax benefit of as little as 50p per week (or £26 a year) - surely it costs more to administer those payments!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> OK I got the letter has it is being sent to all recipients, random other Lambeth residents will be surveyed via phone, post and online (if they hear about it...):
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/ctsconsultation
> ^if anyone wants to take part or peek at the questions being asked.


 
It's very vague.  For instance, do many people know how much pensioners get?  Do many people know how much carers get?  Voting through 3 groups you'd like to see excluded is a bit difficult when you don't know how much each particular group gets

I know the vast majority of people are unaware how much carers get.  I, off the top of my head, am not sure what pensioners get


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2012)

Had a little look but didn't complete. I guess if what you want to say is none of them should have their benefit stopped you'll need to download the pdf instead. Of course councils are caught between a rock and a hard place on this stuff. Govt cunts.

Also if they have to cut X amount cutting all the people getting 50p/w discounts isn't going to cover it unless there are 100k in lambeth who get 50p/w discount. So either they cut all the people on the lowest discounts until the overall cut is met and that might be 2 people on 50p/w and 10k on £5/w, or they do something else. Cutting the people with least discount anyway _seems _the least worst on the face of it. But when you're already on the edge and having other benefits cut too £5/w really begins to matter.

The more different benefits you're entitled to the more cuts you're suffering I'm assuming.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 18, 2012)

The other thing to consider with CTB localisation is that the Government is not allowing councils a free hand in deciding who continues to get benefit (and to what extent), so if you're a pensioner you'll still get the full discount, but councils won't be able to start charging students or cancelling single person discount to try and make up for the cut that is being passed on. On that basis a minority of claimants will have to take most, if not all of the cut. This Government....


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it raining?  Someone have a look out the window.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2012)

I didn't know that another fucking tesco is opening up on Coldharbour Lane, at Loughborough Junction.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't know that another fucking tesco is opening up on Coldharbour Lane, at Loughborough Junction.


 
Neither did I till we drove past last night and saw the hoarding up, with the signs on it.  Seems to be getting a bit overkill now?


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2012)

Loughborough Junction surely does need a bit of investment but it's a shame it has to be _yet another_ ruddy Tesco.


----------



## gabi (Sep 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is it raining? Someone have a look out the window.


 
No


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2012)

There is a discussion of the Brixton Pound on R4 just now. Seems a bit pointless to me.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2012)

Just had one of those WEWH (_Wish Editor Was Here_) moments at work 

Am temping in an office in Richmond at the moment and share a kitchen with a 'creative' company downstairs. One girl was chatting to me and telling me how she wished...blah..oh...yah..blah....she could afford to live in Richmond....blah...blah....So nice.....blah......

Then (when she asked) I told her I lived in Brixton and she was SO fascinated  Said she keeps being told by friends to go down the new village which is '_like the new East London/Shoreditch vibe_'  but has always been nervous being a woman alone in a place like Brixton  Then asked me if I thought the new village was 'trendy' as she writes a fashion/food blog and is trying to write some new articles for magazines about _up and coming_ areas.

Anyway, she is going to visit with a couple of her male photographer friends on Saturday to have a look round and speak to some of the shops owners about their thoughts on the changes to the area.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just had one of those WEWH (_Wish Editor Was Here_) moments at work
> 
> Am temping in an office in Richmond at the moment and share a kitchen with a 'creative' company downstairs. One girl was chatting to me and telling me how she wished...blah..oh...yah..blah....she could afford to live in Richmond....blah...blah....So nice.....blah......
> 
> ...


 

  Did you tell her millions of people have already done blogs on it?

I bumped into an old friend on Sunday who has moved out of Brixton.  Asked him if he'd been to Granville Arcade recently and he said he had, and that it was so wanky and full of "look at me, look at me" people


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you tell her millions of people have already done blogs on it?


 
I think it would have shattered her fragile little heart


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I think it would have shattered her fragile little heart


 
Well if you told her, she could look them up online and you'll be doing her a favour.  She can use the time she saved doing something else


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone, she is going to visit with a couple of her male photographer friends on Saturday to have a look round and speak to some of the shops owners about their thoughts on the changes to the area.


Must she?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just had one of those WEWH (_Wish Editor Was Here_) moments at work
> 
> Am temping in an office in Richmond at the moment and share a kitchen with a 'creative' company downstairs. One girl was chatting to me and telling me how she wished...blah..oh...yah..blah....she could afford to live in Richmond....blah...blah....So nice.....blah......
> 
> ...


 

Please keep us updated on her findings. 

Are you arranging for her and her male friends to be mugged on the sly?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2012)

she will fit right in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Please keep us updated on her findings.
> 
> Are you arranging for her and her male friends to be mugged on the sly?


 
or better still, get her to post her findings on here


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 19, 2012)

I propose a new approach to aspiring incoming hipsterlocusts like Badgers' workmate. Look very bored (even yawn a bit), and say "oh, no, you wouldn't want to ... Brixton's so _over, _so _passe, simply everyone's _down there now. What you really want to do is try further south, like Streatham High Street getting down to Norbury... that's where the real vibrant edge is nowadays. totes."

that'll learn 'em.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2012)

Send them to Deptford.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Send them to Deptford.


Prewarn OU so that he can prepare a suitably warm welcome.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2012)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Just had one of those WEWH (_Wish Editor Was Here_) moments at work
> 
> Am temping in an office in Richmond at the moment and share a kitchen with a 'creative' company downstairs. One girl was chatting to me and telling me how she wished...blah..oh...yah..blah....she could afford to live in Richmond....blah...blah....So nice.....blah......
> 
> ...


Should have told her she's about two years too late!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't know that another fucking tesco is opening up on Coldharbour Lane, at Loughborough Junction.


Yeah, there's some been discussion about it on one of the Loughborough Junction threads...(cant remember which one, sorry.)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2012)

editor said:


> That little coffee bar that faced the street in Atlantic Road by the deli has moved up the road a bit. It's now in a shop which, although warmer for the staff, may prove less attractive to busy, swivel-action Brixtonites wanting a coffee pronto.





Brixton Hatter said:


> I noticed that place had closed down, and also the one/two little shops next door (a photo shop I think) - I wondered whether they might form part of a revamped building/unit where Footlocker used to be.


My thoughts were right - the Azamarino coffee bar, the Fujifilm photoshop and that 'Herbs for Health' shop have all been knocked through to create one _massive_ retail unit on the corner of Atlantic & Brixton Roads, between Argos and Carphone Warehouse. It's gutted internally at the moment, but I guess it won't be long until it's ready for occupation. I wonder which high street mega-brand will move in?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> My thoughts were right - the Azamarino coffee bar, the Fujifilm photoshop and that 'Herbs for Health' shop have all been knocked through to create one _massive_ retail unit on the corner of Atlantic & Brixton Roads, between Argos and Carphone Warehouse. It's gutted internally at the moment, but I guess it won't be long until it's ready for occupation. I wonder which high street mega-brand will move in?


 
Burger King?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2012)

Waitrose


----------



## lefteri (Sep 19, 2012)

slash & burn


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Waitrose


I'm afraid not actually.....just done some examination of the planning database, which has revealed the unit will be split into three sections. So three small shops rather than one big one, by the looks of it. The end shop will have two entrances, one on the corner and one on Atlantic Road. Plans here:

http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00340532.pdf


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2012)

Those are pretty small units. My interpretation is that the landlord couldn't get a tenant for the whole thing so is cutting their losses and hoping for at least some sort of income from the property.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Those are pretty small units. My interpretation is that the landlord couldn't get a tenant for the whole thing so is cutting their losses and hoping for at least some sort of income from the property.


It looks like the planning permission is still pending actually....so I guess they're getting on with the internal works in order to be ready if/when they get planning for this change.

Wouldn't you get more rental income for three separate units?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Those are pretty small units. My interpretation is that the landlord couldn't get a tenant for the whole thing so is cutting their losses and hoping for at least some sort of income from the property.


 
What was wrong with rent from fujifilm etc?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2012)

Already I have reached the limits of my slightly-informed speculation


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 19, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Already I have reached the limits of my slightly-informed speculation


 
don't let that stop you.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Noooooooooo!


Warm like this:


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 19, 2012)

Not sure if this is worth an extra thread or not but apparently there are plans to sell off a bit of Cressingham Gardens and build yuppie flats on it. there's a website and petition going:

https://sites.google.com/site/cressinghamgardens/


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> OK I got the letter has it is being sent to all recipients, random other Lambeth residents will be surveyed via phone, post and online (if they hear about it...):
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/ctsconsultation
> ^if anyone wants to take part or peek at the questions being asked.


 
Thanks for the info. Personally I would not fill this in. As far as Im concerned the CT benefits are there for a purpose.

I think the Labour Council should ask the LibDem and Tory Cllrs how they would reduce the CT benefit. Which groups would get there benefit cut. After all its there parties that are doing this.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 20, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It looks like the planning permission is still pending actually....so I guess they're getting on with the internal works in order to be ready if/when they get planning for this change.
> 
> Wouldn't you get more rental income for three separate units?


 
I'm either being thick or they've used the footlocker frontage on brixton road and the other 2 or 3 small units on atlantic road to create 3 quite large units all fronting onto brixton road - fairly straightforward commercial decision, no?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2012)

Worth a look/sign..



> The government’s plans to privatise and fragment our NHS are taking shape in Streatham.
> 
> Local doctors are forming a Clinical Commissioning Group (CCG) for the area. They’re going to get new powers to decide what health services you and your neighbours are able to access and who provides them. [1]
> 
> ...


----------



## qosno1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for the info. Personally I would not fill this in. As far as Im concerned the CT benefits are there for a purpose.
> 
> I think the Labour Council should ask the LibDem and Tory Cllrs how they would reduce the CT benefit. Which groups would get there benefit cut. After all its there parties that are doing this.


 
Agreed, what the fuck do they think this is? You can't just hold a public consultation on everything and then clean your hands of it. They have a responsibility to look into how best to make cuts (if they need to make them). They have more access to the information required to make these choices. Consult by all means but this is a total joke.

Lambeth co-operative council, picking up where Pontius Pilate left off.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 20, 2012)

only just noticed today that the fuji photos place is now on station road


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

I had a lovely dinner at the Lounge today.
That place seems to get overlooked a bit in the press which seems mainly interested in pop-up/Villaaage stuff these days.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> I had a lovely dinner at the Lounge today.
> That place seems to get overlooked a bit in the press which seems mainly interested in pop-up/Villaaage stuff these days.


 
It does get overlooked. I have used it for ages and always liked it.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 21, 2012)

I noticed on my way home last night that there are signs outside South Beach saying that it has actually, officially, genuinely closed down.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 21, 2012)

The new Craft Beer pub/bar on Brixton Station Road is currently being fitted out. Knocking down lots of the walls appears to have made the ground floor considerably larger. They open next Friday 28th with *30 BEERS ON TAP*.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The new Craft Beer pub/bar on Brixton Station Road is currently being fitted out. Knocking down lots of the walls appears to have made the ground floor considerably larger. They open next Friday 28th with *30 BEERS ON TAP*.


I'm happy that it's opening but I do feel a bit sorry for the Crown & Anchor.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

> *Doujal*
> Terrible news for *#**brixton* that Speedy Noodle is closing to become a Foxtons. I'll miss those noodles and the worryingly quick service




Things have gone too far now.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm happy that it's opening but I do feel a bit sorry for the Crown & Anchor.


I reckon the C&A can rustle up enough business in the local area. They're far enough apart not to compete too heavily, I think.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Things have gone too far now.


 
nnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

fuck foxtons with a fucking sharp stick


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I reckon the C&A can rustle up enough business in the local area. They're far enough apart not to compete too heavily, I think.


I think they'll get hurt a bit, especially because it's so close to the tube station. Beer aficionados heading to the Academy might prefer a much more local bar, and I'd certainly think twice before walking all the way up Brixton Road if I was in the mood for some good ale.

Assuming that this new bar is any good, of course.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Things have gone too far now.


Ok, that's the last fucking straw


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 21, 2012)

fucksake, speedy noodles is pretty much the very essence of brixton, as much as unwelcome sexual advances and paddling in urine at the albert.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 21, 2012)

We are going to become like Clapham - all estate agents and eateries.

Yesterday I heard some young Clapham people moaning that East London was too cool for them  They probably won't like Brixton soon.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Things have gone too far now.


Terrible, terrible news.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

The only time I ate there I got an upset tummy but not as bad as Foxtons will upset it.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

Can only hope that twitter has got it wrong.  *crosses fingers and discovers religion*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

That is the worst thing that could happen. Think I would rather have a four storey McDonald's mega-store sponsored by News International that those cunts. Direct actions.......


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

I remember when people said Brixton was being gentrified because of a noodle bar opening up on the high street


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 21, 2012)

Foxtons?! Unbelievable scenes.

Having said that, they've had an office in Streatham for a while now so it was inevitable really.

I assume they'll be parking their liveried Minis near the Trinity - perhaps we can key them en masse?

Edit: Really Drew?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Oddly the Whistleblowers documentry on Foxtons has gone from YouTube. 

Information on Foxtons episode here - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4826444.stm


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

And another thing, you ponces with your "real ale bars" selling 30 types of overpriced dirty dish water, YOU'RE just as much a part of this gentrification problem. What we need is a bigger, more prominent Wetherspoon, real drinks, for real people, at real prices.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> And another thing, you ponces with your "real ale bars" selling 30 types of overpriced dirty dish water, YOU'RE just as much a part of this gentrification problem. What we need is a bigger, more prominent Wetherspoon, real drinks, for real people, at real prices.


Meet for a pint in 'Spoons later?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MA8ZT6BOHV000

I object to this as an affront unto mine eyes.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Meet for a pint in 'Spoons later?


 
Would love to but I'm barred


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Would love to but I'm barred


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MA8ZT6BOHV000
> 
> I object to this as an affront unto mine eyes.


 
And there it is people. The First Sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

What objections are we logging? I can't find the 'Robbing Cunts' category?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 21, 2012)

Foxtons? FFS!! 

Didn't someone once on here (many years ago) offer a reward/bounty for a picture of a burning Foxtons Mini?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MA8ZT6BOHV000
> 
> I object to this as an affront unto mine eyes.


 

'a shop affront unto mine eyes' would have been better.

esprit d'escalier, sigh.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What objections are we logging? I can't find the 'Robbing Cunts' category?


Additional traffic congestion - lots of minis, pontentially lots of driving customers, limited parking in immediate vicinity

Also, the Brixton Masterplan states that residents want to "retain the unique character of central Brixton" and I suggest that filling up the High Street with estate agents will not do that.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Additional traffic congestion - lots of minis, pontentially lots of driving customers, limited parking in immediate vicinity


 
There are already estate agents there. So you haven't got much hope on that front I would have thought...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

I am honestly shocked at this shit. I bet the local estate agents (not that many here will worry) are over the fucking moon too


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Objections: 

Adversely affects Listed Bldg/Setting​
Loss of Property Value​
_*Increase in Vermin  *_​
Not Sustainable Employment​
Objecting to the proposal​
Over-Concentration of Use in Area​
Poor Design​
Too Bulky/High/Out of Scale etc​
Unsociable Behaviour​
Some a bit tenuous at best.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> And another thing, you ponces with your "real ale bars" selling 30 types of overpriced dirty dish water, YOU'RE just as much a part of this gentrification problem.


Rubbish - it's the long awaited reclamation of one of our national drinks - which was gradually taken away from us throughout the 70s/80s/90s by massive corporates selling that fcuking piss called lager.



RaverDrew said:


> What we need is a bigger, more prominent Wetherspoon, real drinks, for real people, at real prices.


Funnily enough, Speedy Noodles would be a great location for a more prominent Wetherspoons.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

speedy noodle v foxtons on vermin population density? Tricky one.

Unsociable behaviour could be a goer with some lateral thinking.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> speedy noodle v foxtons on vermin population density? Tricky one.


 
Look at the vermin:


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Rubbish - it's the long awaited reclamation of one of our national drinks - which was gradually taken away from us throughout the 70s/80s/90s by massive corporates selling that fcuking piss called lager.


 
Re-branded, marked up, and now unaffordable to the common man (unless you drink it for far cheaper in a 'spoons)



> Funnily enough, Speedy Noodles would be a great location for a more prominent Wetherspoons.


 
Don't make me wet baby...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Foxtons? FFS!!
> 
> Didn't someone once on here (many years ago) offer a reward/bounty for a picture of a burning Foxtons Mini?


 
That may have been me


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Free the rioters!!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Re-branded, marked up, and now unaffordable to the common man (unless you drink it for far cheaper in a 'spoons)


I'd say it's the Government's tax/duty approach which is to blame for the high price of beer, above anything else. Beer (and cider) made by small and medium sized firms should have a hefty discount on the duty they have to pay IMO.




RaverDrew said:


> Don't make me wet baby...


----------



## mizfick (Sep 21, 2012)

Been renting for years and years and probably will be renting for years and years more to come, at this rate there...argh! Who are these people with so much money to invest?? There will be no London left for Londoners to live in, dammit. But I'll likely log into the Brixton blog from Bognor anyway to keep up with the news....


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> And another thing, you ponces with your "real ale bars" selling 30 types of overpriced dirty dish water, YOU'RE just as much a part of this gentrification problem. What we need is a bigger, more prominent Wetherspoon, real drinks, for real people, at real prices.


Prefer independent/smaller brewery boozers myself rather then mega chains.
We've got enough enormo-chains in Brixton already.


> British pubs firm JD Wetherspoon Plc posted a 6 percent rise in full-year profit on Friday and said trading in its new financial year had begun with a healthy boost from the Olympics.
> 
> The company, which has over 800 pubs across Britain, said pretax profit before exceptional items for the year to July 29 was 72.4 million pounds ($116.69 million), compared to 66.8 million pounds in 2011 and ahead of an average forecast of 69.12 million according to Reuters poll of 16 analysts.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 21, 2012)

mizfick said:


> Been renting for years and years and probably will be renting for years and years more to come, at this rate there...argh! Who are these people with so much money to invest?? There will be no London left for Londoners to live in, dammit. But I'll likely log into the Brixton blog from Bognor anyway to keep up with the news....


I reckon most of the traditional terraces around central Brixton are buy-to-let now. My road is stuffed full of "To Let" signs and barely a day goes past without seeing some young besuited kid with a mobile stuck to his ear and a branded car showing people round "properties". Prices are mental - Foxtons will make it worse. A return to a kingdom of Lords and Serfs


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

The piano at Herne Hill Station is a wonderful thing. Every time I have passed it someone had been playing it and playing it well. It's ace. How long has it been there and is it a permanent fixture?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

And are these murals at Loughborough Junction new? I haven't spotted them before:


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 21, 2012)

Yup, came as part of the LJAG http://www.loughboroughjunction.co.uk/ and the Seven Bridges project as far as I know: http://www.7-bridges.org/10 news & events/08-news.html 

But then, I only recognise three of the people in the top mural.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The piano at Herne Hill Station is a wonderful thing. Every time I have passed it someone had been playing it and playing it well. It's ace. How long has it been there and is it a permanent fixture?


 
I'm hoping it may be there for keeps - apparently the pianos were scattered around central London over the summer as part of some festival* (I never saw one).

I think the ones turning up now are 'retired' pianos .

(eta presumably the City of London Festival, whatever that is - I've just noticed it written on the side of the piano)


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 21, 2012)

Apart from the known facts about Foxton's being a nest of spivvy crooked profiteering parasites, there is no shortage of estate agents in Brixton and the ones which are closest to this proposed site are precisely the more locals ones (haart and Martin Barry). There's Nationwide or whatever it is only doors away. Whereas there aren't many places equivalent to Speedy Noodle around (perhaps thankfully, perhaps not.) This is VERY BAD NEWS for the high street.


----------



## qosno1 (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm happy that it's opening but I do feel a bit sorry for the Crown & Anchor.


 
I know what you mean but for me it might make me use the crown and anchor a bit more. I usually find the crown and anchor a bit far but now I can imagine myself having a couple in the craft beer then carrying on to the crown and anchor. It'll be my boozy base camp before i scale the ale everest of brixton road.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 21, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I remember when people said Brixton was being gentrified because of a noodle bar opening up on the high street


What was it before Speedy? Kings, wasn't it? A regular stop on the way back from the Dog Star where they served bright red chicken tikka, stains of which still remain on the kitchen worktop...


----------



## Rushy (Sep 21, 2012)

I've heard Brew Dog have signed a lease on the old Brixton Cycles site.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 21, 2012)

qosno1 said:


> I know what you mean but for me it might make me use the crown and anchor a bit more. I usually find the crown and anchor a bit far but now I can imagine myself having a couple in the craft beer then carrying on to the crown and anchor. It'll be my boozy base camp before i scale the ale everest of brixton road.


As a resident of SW2 (aah the rarefied air) I find the Crown and Anchor a pain in the arse to get to (yes I am lazy).

I can get the bus back from work and stop off for a drink, but the last time I tried this they couldn't open on time because 'they didn't have any change for the till'.  I haven't been back since.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 21, 2012)

Rushy said:


> What was it before Speedy? Kings, wasn't it? A regular stop on the way back from the Dog Star where they served bright red chicken tikka, stains of which still remain on the kitchen worktop...


 
Kings Rice N Spice  who also (briefly) had an mini-offshoot on Abbeville Road, of all places.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 21, 2012)

Foxtons


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's what Speedy Noodles used to look like way before it became noodleified.






http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/506brixtonroad.html


----------



## Rushy (Sep 21, 2012)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Kings Rice N Spice  who also (briefly) had an mini-offshoot on Abbeville Road, of all places.


Rice'n'Spice. Yeah! I was gutted when that closed. Never ate there sober, mind...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> As a resident of SW2 (aah the rarefied air) I find the Crown and Anchor a pain in the arse to get to (yes I am lazy).
> 
> I can get the bus back from work and stop off for a drink, but the last time I tried this they couldn't open on time because 'they didn't have any change for the till'.  I haven't been back since.


 
It is my closest pub apart from the Hero of Switzerland on Loughborough Road which I not yet drunk in. So far the Crown & Anchor have been excellent in service every (10-15) times I have been there. Never once had a problem.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

I demand you try the Hero of Switzerland for size.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

It has a flat roof


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't really know what reaction to have to that.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

I dunno. I did walk down there one day, peeked through the door but could not work out if the place was open, being refitted, demolished or I would be dead before I reached the bar.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I don't really know what reaction to have to that.


 
Don't you know in OU World, all flat roof pubs have strippers, fights over pool tables and no real ale.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

There are only two flat roofed pubs that aren't horrorshow and they are both in Brixton


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone drink in The Hero?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2012)

I've only found one review. 

It definitely wasn't written by the owner. 

http://www.viewlondon.co.uk/pubsandbars/hero-of-switzerland-userreview-11880.html


----------



## TruXta (Sep 21, 2012)

8 years old too.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

@editor must have drunk in there? in the interest of Brixton and journalism.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @editor must have drunk in there? in the interest of Brixton and journalism.


 
Too normal for him.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2012)

I used to drink in The Hero when I lived near Oval. It's a pub, that's all I can really remember. Oh and it has the crests of all the swiss cantons inside.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @editor must have drunk in there? in the interest of Brixton and journalism.


I popped in once. Didn't like it. Left.

I'll try and give it another go soon.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Cheers for the reviews  

I will go for a pint and come back with no less than 500 words on the matter for you.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 21, 2012)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Foxtons


 
I am only surprised Tesco didn't bag the site


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 21, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I've heard Brew Dog have signed a lease on the old Brixton Cycles site.


More good beer. Although that stretch doesn't really need another bar. Residents and Urbanites successfully prevented it becoming a bar back in the Larry days, before the Real McKoy shop came along.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Rubbish - it's the long awaited reclamation of one of our national drinks - which was gradually taken away from us throughout the 70s/80s/90s by massive corporates selling that fcuking piss called lager.


 
There's no reason it can't be both. Personally I quite like the new expensive real ale pubs springing up but they're clearly gentrifying unless you use the common Urban 75 definition of 'things I don't like done by people I don't know.'


----------



## leanderman (Sep 21, 2012)

The pace of the gentrification is astounding.

As soon as you have digested news of one thing, another comes along.

Or was it ever thus?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2012)

Faster now, it feels like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe they're expecting a freeing up of properties once all the people on benefits have to move out because they can no longer afford to live somewhere with a roof over their heads


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

<waves from Deptford>


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> <waves from Deptford>


*ignores pleb*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Chilavert said:
			
		

> *ignores pleb*



*whips whip*


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2012)

<tugs forlock>


*builds scaffold*


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 22, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Rice'n'Spice. Yeah! I was gutted when that closed. Never ate there sober, mind...


double portions or more for half price at closing time (deffo not sober)


Badgers said:


> I dunno. I did walk down there one day, peeked through the door but could not work out if the place was open, being refitted, demolished or I would be dead before I reached the bar.


I'm pretty sure it had one of those travellers notice on the door the first time I walked past (a long time ago to be sure)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2012)

Albert Saturday, here I come....


----------



## Rushy (Sep 22, 2012)

There's a brand spanking new concrete and glass eco house built in Brixton by a local architect open for viewing as part of London Open House. Well worth a view. It features on Grand Designs this coming Wednesday. Lots of unusual heat recovery shenanigans, if you're into that kind of thing.

Lyham Road, close to the junction with Margate Road. Sat & Sunday 10-5 I think. No booking required.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 22, 2012)

Brixton Fashion Fair this weekend - not sure where it is though.  Address is Boutique Emporium, Market House, 443 Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 22, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Brixton Fashion Fair this weekend - not sure where it is though. Address is Boutique Emporium, Market House, 443 Coldharbour Lane.


 
Market House is the old Living Bar.


----------



## qosno1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Came out the Ritzy about half an hour ago and those Hebrew Israelite guys were giving it some outside KFC. I've never actually stopped to listen to them before, had no idea how vile there message really was. They were ranting on about the tyranny of multiculturalism. It was was getting very very heated and then the guy started having a go at a transvestite and it looked like it was going to get violent. Bloody idiots. 

Well, at least it might put off some of the prospective Foxtons customers.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 22, 2012)

Was that the lot with the yellow t-shirts on?  We saw a group setting up on the corner when we went past on the bus earlier but didn't see or hear what they were.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 22, 2012)

qosno1 said:


> Came out the Ritzy about half an hour ago and those Hebrew Israelite guys were giving it some outside KFC. I've never actually stopped to listen to them before, had no idea how vile there message really was. They were ranting on about the tyranny of multiculturalism. It was was getting very very heated and then the guy started having a go at a transvestite and it looked like it was going to get violent. Bloody idiots.
> 
> Well, at least it might put off some of the prospective Foxtons customers.


 
Course it won't put off prospective Foxton customers.  

Would be nice if it did though


----------



## leanderman (Sep 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Course it won't put off prospective Foxton customers.
> 
> Would be nice if it did though



worse, our high street is getting less useful, with the loss of a proper shoe shop and a noodle place


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 22, 2012)

Rushy said:


> There's a brand spanking new concrete and glass eco house built in Brixton by a local architect open for viewing as part of London Open House. Well worth a view. It features on Grand Designs this coming Wednesday. Lots of unusual heat recovery shenanigans, if you're into that kind of thing.
> 
> Lyham Road, close to the junction with Margate Road. Sat & Sunday 10-5 I think. No booking required.


 
Someone remind me of this about 10.30 tomorrow morning!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 22, 2012)

Rumour has it that some Brixtonites will be on BBC4 at 9pm tomorrow night


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

This tomorrow?


----------



## Winot (Sep 23, 2012)

leanderman said:


> worse, our high street is getting less useful, with the loss of a proper shoe shop and a noodle place



There will come a point when estate agents will have to say that the attractions of a locale is that is has lots of estate agents.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> This tomorrow?


 
Today now.


----------



## qosno1 (Sep 23, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Was that the lot with the yellow t-shirts on? We saw a group setting up on the corner when we went past on the bus earlier but didn't see or hear what they were.


 
No, saw them earlier, seemed harmless enough in a happy clappy way. The hebrew isrealites have a bunch of posters on the floor and stand with a mic, one guy ranting and three other guys hollering agreement. Superficially it sounds like he's talking about inequality and racism but when you actually listen for a minute you realise that it's a hateful rant.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Someone remind me of this about 10.30 tomorrow morning!


 
Sorry I'm a bit late, I forgot.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## ajdown (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 23, 2012)

I remembered myself no thanks to you lot, but it's raining.


----------



## Gniewosz (Sep 23, 2012)

Lambeth council is considering the demolition of Cressingham Gardens next to Brockwell Park and build even more flats on the site to raise cash for the council.  Tenants will be relocated and private leaseholders and freeholders (27% of the estate) will be evicted under Compulsory Purchase Orders.  Residents have set up an online petition to stop this absolute travesty and abuse of council powers:
www.ipetitions.com/petition/save-cressingham-gardens-estate
Also a Facebook page - pls 'like' to show support:
www.facebook.com/SaveCressinghamGardens


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 23, 2012)

Foxtons are cunts of the highest order. The boy got utterly fucked over by them while he was at uni. The properties they rent are massively over priced. Rents in brixton have already gone up loads already, i worry it's gonna get worse with them moving in/ the rushcroft flats getting sold off. There might as well be a flashing sign up saying Brixton: wankers welcome. FFS


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2012)

Gniewosz said:


> Lambeth council is considering the demolition of Cressingham Gardens next to Brockwell Park and build even more flats on the site to raise cash for the council. Tenants will be relocated and private leaseholders and freeholders (27% of the estate) will be evicted under Compulsory Purchase Orders. Residents have set up an online petition to stop this absolute travesty and abuse of council powers:
> www.ipetitions.com/petition/save-cressingham-gardens-estate
> Also a Facebook page - pls 'like' to show support:
> www.facebook.com/SaveCressinghamGardens


That's also been mentioned by other posters on the Tulse Hill Thread and the Lambeth Country Show thread.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2012)

Is it autumn yet?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is it autumn yet?


Has been for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2012)

Nah. I reckon it started today.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 23, 2012)

Shit day is shit day.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 23, 2012)

It's moist.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2012)

ajdown said:


> It's moist.


Understatement of the year.


----------



## goldenT (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi guys, new to the forum & Brixton. Wondered if anyone knew an easy place to get bud in the area? Don't fancy being ripped off on the street. Maybe inboxing me might be best?
cheers, Simon


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 23, 2012)

lol.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2012)

goldenT said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum & Brixton. Wondered if anyone knew an easy place to get bud in the area? Don't fancy being ripped off on the street. Maybe inboxing me might be best?
> cheers, Simon


Nice try, but next time read the FAQ sweetie.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 23, 2012)

Loltastic


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2012)

Using his first name was a nice touch


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 23, 2012)

I was going to post a googlemap of Brixton Police Station, but just used spamcleaner with the email a withering message option instead, and unchecked the delete post option as a warning to other very stupid/trolling twunts.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Is it autumn yet?


I prefer "most distant date away from next summer". Not quite as snappy, I grant you.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 23, 2012)

Gniewosz said:


> Lambeth council is considering the demolition of Cressingham Gardens next to Brockwell Park and build even more flats on the site to raise cash for the council. Tenants will be relocated and private leaseholders and freeholders (27% of the estate) will be evicted under Compulsory Purchase Orders. Residents have set up an online petition to stop this absolute travesty and abuse of council powers:
> www.ipetitions.com/petition/save-cressingham-gardens-estate
> Also a Facebook page - pls 'like' to show support:
> www.facebook.com/SaveCressinghamGardens


 
It is worth putting this up on a separate thread. More people likely to see it. As not everyone keeps up with this rumours thread every day. Also means u can update it as it goes on. This would be of interest as its likely the same thing could happen to other estates.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> It is worth putting this up on a separate thread. More people likely to see it. As not everyone keeps up with this rumours thread every day. Also means u can update it as it goes on. This would be of interest as its likely the same thing could happen to other estates.


What do you reckon, one in the Brixton section and one in London and the South East?  Bear in mind that the estate is at the extreme southern end of the Brixton area.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> What do you reckon, one in the Brixton section and one in London and the South East? Bear in mind that the estate is at the extreme southern end of the Brixton area.


 
Brixton section. I looked it up on map and its not that far. Also reckon this is possible future of other estates in central Brixton.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 23, 2012)

definitely Brixton section - it's for Brixton and surrounding areas anyway.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 24, 2012)

Is it just me, or has anyone noticed it's raining?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 24, 2012)

So it is.  There you go.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 24, 2012)

it's raining in holloway road.  do i need a separate thread?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

It was well foggy at 3.00am.  The whole skyline had disappeared.

It's still disappeared, but that's because of the little drop of rain


----------



## colacubes (Sep 24, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's raining in holloway road. do i need a separate thread?


 
Yes


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 24, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's no reason it can't be both. Personally I quite like the new expensive real ale pubs springing up but they're clearly gentrifying unless you use the common Urban 75 definition of 'things I don't like done by people I don't know.'


Yeah....I'd say they were a symptom, rather than a cause, of gentrification.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I was going to post a googlemap of Brixton Police Station, but just used spamcleaner with the email a withering message option instead, and unchecked the delete post option as a warning to other very stupid/trolling twunts.


 
Did he need to be banned? I'm sure he'd have learned by being laughed at.

We need new people on here.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 24, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah....I'd say they were a symptom, rather than a cause, of gentrification.


 
Yes and no, I'm not really sure you can separate the two tbh. They're not the 'cause' in the sense that they started it off or anything like that so in that sense yes they're a symptom but they definitely contribute to it continuing. Having said that I'm not sure it makes all that much difference really, if anyone wanted to tackle it properly they'd need to look at social housing provision and things like that more than pubs IMO.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 24, 2012)

Today is the last day for comments on the SPD - aka the Future Brixton Masterplan.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/...tureLambeth/OnlineDraftingOfTheBrixtonSPD.htm


----------



## dogbytes (Sep 24, 2012)

That puddle at the gate of The Hootananny must be bloody massive today.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 24, 2012)

Liquid sunshine.


----------



## Manter (Sep 24, 2012)

Gniewosz said:


> Lambeth council is considering the demolition of Cressingham Gardens next to Brockwell Park and build even more flats on the site to raise cash for the council. Tenants will be relocated and private leaseholders and freeholders (27% of the estate) will be evicted under Compulsory Purchase Orders.


 
They are spectacularly ugly, so my initial thought was that it isn't exactly a loss to South London architecture. But can they really just move everyone? Temporary relocation and then move them back into something that has a less of a wet-concrete vibe, fair enough- but just move everyone? Take houses off people (where on earth are they supposed to move to? At least someone will relocate social tenants, private renters, leaseholders etc are in proper trouble)

Possibly naively, I didn't think that sort of social engineering was possible outside, well, the USSR


----------



## Manter (Sep 24, 2012)

And hello.  I'm new to this forum (though not to Brixton) so please be gentle with me


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> They are spectacularly ugly, so my initial thought was that it isn't exactly a loss to South London architecture. But can they really just move everyone? Temporary relocation and then move them back into something that has a less of a wet-concrete vibe, fair enough- but just move everyone? Take houses off people (where on earth are they supposed to move to? At least someone will relocate social tenants, private renters, leaseholders etc are in proper trouble)
> 
> Possibly naively, I didn't think that sort of social engineering was possible outside, well, the USSR


They did it around the corner at the Guinness Estate:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/guinness-trust-somerleyton-rd-brixton-fights-the-landlords/


----------



## Greebo (Sep 24, 2012)

Manter said:


> They are spectacularly ugly, so my initial thought was that it isn't exactly a loss to South London architecture. But can they really just move everyone? Temporary relocation and then move them back into something that has a less of a wet-concrete vibe, fair enough- but just move everyone? Take houses off people (where on earth are they supposed to move to? At least someone will relocate social tenants, private renters, leaseholders etc are in proper trouble)
> 
> Possibly naively, I didn't think that sort of social engineering was possible outside, well, the USSR


Ugly compared to what?  Have you seen the Tulse Hill Estate, not from the road, but from the front doors of the tenants, which face carparks and bins?  Or do you prefer the redbrick barrack vibe?


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Ugly compared to what? Have you seen the Tulse Hill Estate, not from the road, but from the front doors of the tenants, which face carparks and bins? Or do you prefer the redbrick barrack vibe?


Don't mean to be bolshie, but something else being _more_ ugly doesn't mean they aren't ugly!  
Why can't they build something beautiful instead?  Something that will make the residents smile as they get home?  With daylight, security, decent lighting, green spaces... wildly utopian, I know, but it has been done elsewhere in Europe- and not just by our progressive Northern Cousins either.  Social housing in Zaragoza, Marbella and Malaga is really striking, sustainable and exciting- somewhere you'd be proud to live, not fifties correctional institute or cheap provincial office building, which seems to be the British aesthetic.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

My (ex-council) house is pretty ugly from the outside, but it's well-built, spacious and warm. These things are 10x as important as the external appearance, IMO.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> Don't mean to be bolshie, but something else being more ugly doesn't mean they aren't ugly!


Sweetie you're so damn shallow. Even if you don't like the look of those buildings, that doesn't mean they're a nightmare to live in. I hate the look of the Barbican, but longterm residents and tenants are very happy with the flats there.

The same goes for Cressingham Gardens Estate.


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

editor said:


> They did it around the corner at the Guinness Estate:
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/guinness-trust-somerleyton-rd-brixton-fights-the-landlords/


Blimey, I had no idea.  I notice they want to build higher, higher density housing- as we all know how well that works out.  Between this and Foxtons, I may have to find the new Brixton before the hipsters and move there....


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> My (ex-council) house is pretty ugly from the outside, but it's well-built, spacious and warm. These things are 10x as important as the external appearance, IMO.


My last house was ex council- and I agree with you to an extent.  But also spent 5 years fighting a condensation problem caused by concrete and single-skin brick walls, so forgive me a eye-brow raise at the well built bit.  And I never understood why a building can't be spacious, well built, homely etc- and attractive.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

Mine's got cavity walls, as has the Cressingham estate (as far as I can tell from the outside, anyway. disclaimer: I'm an architect)

The answer to your question "Why can't..." is long and depressing


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Sweetie you're so damn shallow. Even if you don't like the look of those buildings, that doesn't mean they're a nightmare to live in. I hate the look of the Barbican, but longterm residents and tenants are very happy with the flats there.
> 
> The same goes for Cressingham Gardens Estate.


 
I'm not saying pretty is more important than warm, spacious etc- I'm not Prince Charles- but why is ugly a virtue?  And why does expressing a desire for beauty make me shallow?  If you go back to my orig point- I said my gut reaction was that they were ugly but I was appalled people could just be thrown out of their houses.  That stands


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Mine's got cavity walls, as has the Cressingham estate (as far as I can tell from the outside, anyway. disclaimer: I'm an architect)
> 
> The answer to your question "Why can't..." is long and depressing


 
You bought more sensibly than I did then....


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'm not saying pretty is more important than warm, spacious etc- I'm not Prince Charles- but why is ugly a virtue? And why does expressing a desire for beauty make me shallow? If you go back to my orig point- I said my gut reaction was that they were ugly but I was appalled people could just be thrown out of their houses. That stands


Believe you me, this estate is more beautiful and topographically interesting (at least from the paths along the middle of it) than Brockwell Gate which BTW is all fur coat an no knickers as far as room size and construction is concerned.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 25, 2012)

too late sunshine


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

The selling off of council houses was an unforgivable crime.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> You bought more sensibly than I did then....


Where, pray tell, did you buy?  Please tell me that it wasn't Brockwell Gate.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> too late sunshine


The fat lady hasn't sung yet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> My (ex-council) house is pretty ugly from the outside, but it's well-built, spacious and warm. These things are 10x as important as the external appearance, IMO.


 
Ours too. It's basically a featureless block from the outside but is great inside.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

editor said:


> The selling off of council houses was an unforgivable crime.


Was, and is, but this flat hasn't been sold off yet.  Nor have any others of the ones here still council-rented and lived in.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

editor said:


> The selling off of council houses was an unforgivable crime.


Yep. My entire street is owner-occupied now. The council still mows the grass outside, but that's it


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Where, pray tell, did you buy? Please tell me that it wasn't Brockwell Gate.


Hell no   Tho I did know someone who bought a flat in there, and sold it the third time his kitchen ceiling caved in...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> I'm not saying pretty is more important than warm, spacious etc- I'm not Prince Charles- but why is ugly a virtue? And why does expressing a desire for beauty make me shallow? If you go back to my orig point- I said my gut reaction was that they were ugly but I was appalled people could just be thrown out of their houses. That stands


 
Can you show us some examples of what you think is pretty please?


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can you show us some examples of what you think is pretty please?


Pretty?  Or a striking example of social housing done well?

It's taste territory- these (in the link) are sustainable, low cost to run, striking and bold, built with materials and styles that are suitable for the local environment and with infrastructure and facilities built in.  They are also wildly unsuitable for the UK (which is OK as they are in Spain)
http://www.dezeen.com/2009/12/22/68-social-housing-by-magen-arquitectos/

This is pretty, but pretty irrelevant to a discussion about Brixton
http://mrspeeksfarmhouse.blogspot.co.uk/2009/03/i-wanna-live-here.html


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> Pretty? Or a striking example of social housing done well?
> 
> It's taste territory- these (in the link) are sustainable, low cost to run, striking and bold, built with materials and styles that are suitable for the local environment and with infrastructure and facilities built in. They are also wildly unsuitable for the UK (which is OK as they are in Spain)
> http://www.dezeen.com/2009/12/22/68-social-housing-by-magen-arquitectos/
> ...


 
Beauty's in the eye of the beholder cos I think those top ones are hideous


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

I really like the BedZed houses. Very clever interleaving of housing types, excellent energy efficiency and attractive too


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Beauty's in the eye of the beholder cos I think those top ones are hideous


 
Me too


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

Closer to home, I like the Angel Town project and these new buildings in Brixton: 






http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/sustainable-achievable/6500809.article


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Beauty's in the eye of the beholder cos I think those top ones are hideous


As I said, taste territory.  But (IMO) they are amazing- Outside they sweep across the hillside, with the sun glinting on the building and the reflective panels coloured by reflections of the sky.  Inside they are cool and quiet, and the inner courtyards have been planted with grape vines and climbing plants, so it is a little oasis.   the internal courtyard and screens reflect traditional Spanish (Islamic) buildings, while being award-winningly sustainable.  But sure, in the architectural pictures, it all looks a bit grey.  And imagine how dreadful they would be in the rain with lambeth recycling sacks piled up round the doorways...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> The fat lady hasn't sung yet.


 
santa may bring us machine guns.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Ugly compared to what? Have you seen the Tulse Hill Estate, not from the road, but from the front doors of the tenants, which face carparks and bins? Or do you prefer the redbrick barrack vibe?


 
That was exactly the view from my flat - the skip bin was outside our front door in fact, which made for noisy bin mornings. But I took the view that we didn't live inside looking out at the bins. The view from the other side was of the park, which made for noisy wildlife instead (but beautiful of course!).  Obviously there are ugly and beautiful examples of architecture, but I'd definitely rather live in ugly on the outside but well built than pretty and caving in.

in any case, I think we are all on the same page about this...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> in any case, I think we are all on the same page about this...


Yes. Page 17.

EDIT: God. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I really like the BedZed houses. Very clever interleaving of housing types, excellent energy efficiency and attractive too


Clever, but it's since turned out that there've been problems with too much heat in summer, etc.


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

The Netherlands seem to do interesting stuff- was looking for the one I've been past a few times near Haarlem with coloured glass and found this.  Apparently the wobbly balconies mean they all get sun.  Though I have never seen sun in the Netherlands and suspect that sky was photoshopped.

​​ 
view this image in original size ( 728 x 485 )​​

Read more: Tower Hatert’s Rippling Structure Brings Social Housing and a Health Care Together in The Netherlands Tower Hatert-24H Architecture – Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building ​


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Clever, but it's since turned out that there've been problems with too much heat in summer, etc.


True, although it's not a fault of the approach, but that it was an experiment. Lessons learned have led to: http://www.ruralzed.com/


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> True, although it's not a fault of the approach, but that it was an experiment. Lessons learned have led to: http://www.ruralzed.com/


So basically, ruralzed is to bedzed as Cressingham Gardens is to the Tulse Hill Estate - both were built in response to earlier problems.


----------



## Onket (Sep 25, 2012)

I love this blinkered 'We Fear Change' stance!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> I love this blinkered 'We Fear Change' stance!


Which one?


----------



## Onket (Sep 25, 2012)

The one on this thread, since the new poster started. Maybe it's a 'disagree with the new poster' stance. That's pretty popular on here too.

I'm not saying everyone is doing it. You're not, for a start.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> The one on this thread, since the new poster started. Maybe it's a 'disagree with the new poster' stance. That's pretty popular on here too.
> 
> I'm not saying everyone is doing it. You're not, for a start.


Who is then?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

It's not fear of change, it's anger at Lambeth selling off council houses.


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> The one on this thread, since the new poster started. Maybe it's a 'disagree with the new poster' stance. That's pretty popular on here too.
> 
> I'm not saying everyone is doing it. You're not, for a start.


 
I wasn't sure everyone was disagreeing with me because I was new.  I thought we were having an interesting conversation about aesthetics and social architecture, that was distracting me nicely from my very overdue report...and as part of that some people hold different views from me.    Ah well, naive again I guess....


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> I wasn't sure everyone was disagreeing with me because I was new. I thought we were having an interesting conversation about aesthetics and social architecture, that was distracting me nicely from my very overdue report...and as part of that some people hold different views from me. Ah well, naive again I guess....


No I think you have it right. Onket has a well-sharpened axe (not without reason) when it comes to the rough ride newbies sometimes get here


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> <snip> Maybe it's a 'disagree with the new poster' stance.<snip>


Not from me. I don't care how long anyone's been here; if I agree with what you say, I'll agree and the same goes if I disagree with it.  And BTW if you jump in by criticising the appearance of an estate which locals live on, you can hardly expect that bit of your posts to be taken lying down by people who live there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> Pretty? Or a striking example of social housing done well?
> 
> It's taste territory- these (in the link) are sustainable, low cost to run, striking and bold, built with materials and styles that are suitable for the local environment and with infrastructure and facilities built in. They are also wildly unsuitable for the UK (which is OK as they are in Spain)
> http://www.dezeen.com/2009/12/22/68-social-housing-by-magen-arquitectos/


 

They're downright ugly!

They have a cold look (but I suppose that will cool the residents of Spain)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2012)

Brockwell Gate is a horrible place to live. 
I went to an after party there once.
Grimwave
Cressingham Gardens isn't ugly IMO. It's functional, certainly, but it's well planned and designed with the surrounding gardens so it doesn't stick out like an eyesore


----------



## Rushy (Sep 25, 2012)

I quite like the architecture and layout of parts of Cressingham gardens. As with a lot of these post 1950 developments - much of their appeal has been wrecked by changes to the windows. Was considering it as a place for my old Mum if she comes back to the UK. But the layout, as well as being a reason why I like it, is also a reason why I think it is a poor use of urban space.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll be honest and say that there are bits of Cressingham I like and bits I find annoying - the uppy downy walkway stairs which I used to find incomprehensible when doing deliveries there.  But we very nearly moved there - moving up from the Tulse Hill estate - and apart from the recent news revelations I often regret not doing so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2012)

There's not enough Brutalist or Modernist architecture in Brixton. Time for a revival I say!


----------



## Dan U (Sep 25, 2012)

i used to score pills from Cressingham Gardens on my way out to raves in about 1992.

They were banging

hope this helps.


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Not from me. I don't care how long anyone's been here; if I agree with what you say, I'll agree and the same goes if I disagree with it.  And BTW if you jump in by criticising the appearance of an estate which locals live on, you can hardly expect that bit of your posts to be taken lying down by people who live there.



I wasn't criticising YOU, just saying I don't like how a particular estate looks. If you told me my last house was ugly, I would shrug and agree. If you said my current one had a very silly-coloured front door (and matching drainpipes- why oh why?) I'd shrug and agree with that too...  But I never felt you were attacking me, just disagreeing with my pov. Which is fine by me and rather the point of discussion.... How dull if everyone just posted excited agreement with one another


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I quite like the architecture and layout of parts of Cressingham gardens. As with a lot of these post 1950 developments - much of their appeal has been wrecked by changes to the windows.



Good point- never thought about it like that before but you are quite right


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> I wasn't criticising YOU, just saying I don't like how a particular estate looks. If you told me my last house was ugly, I would shrug and agree. If you said my current one had a very silly-coloured front door (and matching drainpipes- why oh why?) I'd shrug and agree with that too... But I never felt you were attacking me, just disagreeing with my pov. Which is fine by me and rather the point of discussion.... How dull if everyone just posted excited agreement with one another


Have you actually walked through the estate instead of just passing the edge of it?  Have you seen any of the floorplans?  Have you seen how the communal open spaces in it are used at the weekends or outside of working hours?  If you haven't done any of these, I don't see how you can judge what it's like to live here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter does not appear to be commenting on what it's like to live there. (S)he just didn't find it an attractive estate. It's a modern council estate - loads of people find them ugly. It's a perfectly valid opinion.


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Manter does not appear to be commenting on what it's like to live there. (S)he just didn't find it an attractive estate. It's a modern council estate - loads of people find them ugly. It's a perfectly valid opinion.


Thx, yes, my point exactly.  I have no idea what it is like to live there- And as I have said many times,I am pretty shocked Lambeth plan to chuck people out of their homes.


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Have you actually walked through the estate instead of just passing the edge of it? Have you seen any of the floorplans? Have you seen how the communal open spaces in it are used at the weekends or outside of working hours? If you haven't done any of these, I don't see how you can judge what it's like to live here.


I walk through it regularly- it is the route between my house and the park, and I have seen a maisonette there as it was on the market (but bought my damp concrete flat instead- epic fail)  But I have never lived there and I have no idea what it's like to live there....


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> I walk through it regularly- it is the route between my house and the park, and I have seen a maisonette there as it was on the market (but bought my damp concrete flat instead- epic fail) But I have never lived there and I have no idea what it's like to live there....


Then I feel sorry for you; of all the local council estates, this is one of the quietest, safest, and pleasantest to live on, particularly in hot weather.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Then I feel sorry for you; of all the local council estates, this is one of the quietest, safest, and pleasantest to live on, particularly in hot weather.


 
You should document it in photos 'cos there's barely anything on google images


----------



## Greebo (Sep 25, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You should document it in photos 'cos there's barely anything on google images


When I can use both hands without either wincing or swearing, I will.  That's likely to be another week yet.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 25, 2012)

Manter said:


> They are spectacularly ugly, so my initial thought was that it isn't exactly a loss to South London architecture. But can they really just move everyone? Temporary relocation and then move them back into something that has a less of a wet-concrete vibe, fair enough- but just move everyone? Take houses off people (where on earth are they supposed to move to? At least someone will relocate social tenants, private renters, leaseholders etc are in proper trouble)
> 
> Possibly naively, I didn't think that sort of social engineering was possible outside, well, the USSR


There are others with more knowledge on this than me (try searching some of the other threads on here) but experience and recent events show that Local Authorities can do pretty much what they want in terms of moving residents around, especially when an entire estate is going to be knocked down and rebuilt/replaced. It appears common practice to encourage some council tenants to go into the private rented sector whilst making a larger proportion of the new buildings available for private sale. For example, Myatts Fields North is currently being rebuilt which will replace 477 mainly socially-rented houses with 980 dwellings, over 500 of which will be available for private sale. So no overall net increase in social housing, just more private housing to make it financially worthwhile for the council and the developer.

Someone may correct me on the detail, but I think the LA is only obliged to rehouse people in a similar property, not necessarily in the same area or with the exact same specification. The problem with this is that it destroys long-standing communities, potentially cutting off elderly people from their friends and neighbours (who may have helped them with stuff like shopping, DIY, odd jobs etc), splitting up family groups (who may have helped each other with babysitting, looking after kids etc) - and often replaces these communities with transient, buy-to-let populations who may be less interested in engaging with other local people.

A belated welcome to the Boards, by the way.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 25, 2012)

On a different note, anyone seen this? http://visitbrixton.org/
Looks potentially slanderous to me, though I'm no legal expert - I hope the author is ready for the backlash, not that I don't support his cause.


----------



## Onket (Sep 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's not fear of change, it's anger at Lambeth selling off council houses.


 
Bit harsh to blame one local authority for central government policy.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2012)

Fair point


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 25, 2012)

editor said:


> They did it around the corner at the Guinness Estate:
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/guinness-trust-somerleyton-rd-brixton-fights-the-landlords/


I wonder how that one commenter on there got on with his summer school 
The rebuilding of the estate has been a long haul thing though, and is quite needed, I personally am all up for it, plus it's not going to be as high as originally planned (which means your flat will be in the way of _my_ views over London ) 


editor said:


> The selling off of council houses was an unforgivable crime.


we won't be happy until the last complicit buyer has been hanged from a lampost with the guts of the sellers
/grabs pitchfork and walks out


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Believe you me, this estate is more beautiful and topographically interesting (at least from the paths along the middle of it) than Brockwell Gate which BTW is all fur coat an no knickers as far as room size and construction is concerned.


 
True. The Brockwell Gate flats are small and, in my experience, smaller than the less 'exclusive' Bristowe Close ones next door where my sister-in-law lives


----------



## Onket (Sep 25, 2012)

> *Right to Buy discounts*
> 
> *Discount increase*
> As of 2 April 2012, the Right to Buy discount has increased - the maximum discount is £75,000 for anywhere in England.
> ...


 
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HomeAndCommunity/BuyingAndSellingYourHome/HomeBuyingSchemes/DG_4001398 

I think they are expecting sales to go through the roof. The only thing that is a possible barrier to a massive selling off of council housing stock up and down the country is whether people can get the mortgages or not.

The days of buying your council house/flat for £20k or whatever are fortunately long gone, but the govt appear to be doing their very best to try to return to a similar situation.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 25, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> On a different note, anyone seen this? http://visitbrixton.org/
> Looks potentially slanderous to me, though I'm no legal expert - I hope the author is ready for the backlash, not that I don't support his cause.


No doubt this goes on but the only BV shop whose financials I have had any access to pays more than the London Living Wage.


----------



## Manter (Sep 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> A belated welcome to the Boards, by the way.



Thankyou!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 25, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> On a different note, anyone seen this? http://visitbrixton.org/
> Looks potentially slanderous to me, though I'm no legal expert - I hope the author is ready for the backlash, not that I don't support his cause.


Interesting. But this isn't just a Brixton problem and I'm not sure sure why it is presented as such. Employers should pay all their staff at least the minimum wage, no fucking excuses, whether in Brixton or Chelsea or anywhere else - anyone who doesn't is scum imo.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 25, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> On a different note, anyone seen this? http://visitbrixton.org/
> Looks potentially slanderous to me, though I'm no legal expert - I hope the author is ready for the backlash, not that I don't support his cause.


Guess it would have to name names to be slanderous, can't say I'm that surprised I already thought my GF was being exploited when working for £1.50 in Portobello marklet, but that was 24 years ago...


----------



## peterkro (Sep 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's not fear of change, it's anger at Lambeth selling off council houses.


Lambeth auctioned off two houses in Villa road yesterday,one went for £720,000 the other 705.


----------



## Onket (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, those auctions are a disgrace.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes, those auctions are a disgrace.


 
Southwark leads the way on auctions. Has sold dozens to developers in East Dulwich over the past couple of years.


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2012)

In other news- Was in The Albert yesterday and they only serve one ale now, IPA. Bit disappointing.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> In other news- Was in The Albert yesterday and they only serve one ale now, IPA. Bit disappointing.


 
Old Golden Hen gone?


----------



## Onket (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes. It wasn't as nice as the St Edmunds they had before, but still a better option that the IPA which is basically the Fosters of ale.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 26, 2012)

i just came here to post that the jobcentre had been squatted.  i am very pleased about this as i walk past it twice a day and have often debated whether to squat it myself.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 26, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> i just came here to post that the jobcentre had been squatted. i am very pleased about this as i walk past it twice a day and have often debated whether to squat it myself.


 
As long as it is by people in need rather than that twatty destructive tourists like the lot I had to deal with who quickly made themselves very unpopular with the initially disinterested neighbours.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2012)

I've moved the thread about the Job Centre begin squatted to a seperate thread. People need to more about these things! 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...sephine-avenue-in-brixton-is-squatted.299704/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

Will be interesting to see what the residents of Josephine Avenue say about this


----------



## leanderman (Sep 26, 2012)

Go ahead - there's plenty of room in there!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Will be interesting to see what the residents of Josephine Avenue say about this


Probably preferable to 42 eighteen year old students living away from home for the first time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Probably preferable to 42 eighteen year old students living away from home for the first time.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 26, 2012)

Rushy said:


> There's a brand spanking new concrete and glass eco house built in Brixton by a local architect open for viewing as part of London Open House. Well worth a view. It features on Grand Designs this coming Wednesday. Lots of unusual heat recovery shenanigans, if you're into that kind of thing.
> 
> Lyham Road, close to the junction with Margate Road. Sat & Sunday 10-5 I think. No booking required.


 
It's on tonight:

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs/episode-guide/series-8/episode-7


----------



## Kanda (Sep 26, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> It's on tonight:
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs/episode-guide/series-8/episode-7


 
It's on Lyham Rd (off New Park Road). Taken them ages to finish it!

E2A : Didn't realise previous post mentioned Road.. doh!


----------



## Winot (Sep 26, 2012)

Saw this place last Sunday (Open House as Rushy said).  Pretty impressive although my main concern was trying to prevent my kids (5 & 7) sitting on the architectural models.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 27, 2012)

Have we got this photo on the files? 

https://twitter.com/Brixtonacupunct/status/251398341370445824/photo/1


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Have we got this photo on the files?
> 
> https://twitter.com/Brixtonacupunct/status/251398341370445824/photo/1


Just a bit. And more.
http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/brixton-central-snow.html


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2012)

The 414 Club was fantastic tonight again. Proper live ska band with a proper old school Brixton crowd. Loved it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2012)

editor said:


> The 414 Club was fantastic tonight again. Proper live ska band with a proper old school Brixton crowd. Loved it.


Is that a regular thing on Thursdays now?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 28, 2012)

editor said:


> The 414 Club was fantastic tonight again. Proper live ska band with a proper old school Brixton crowd. Loved it.


 
It was great   Although I am suffering for it this morning


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is that a regular thing on Thursdays now?


Yes. Free before 9pm, £4/pint and - so far - exceptionally good bands.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 28, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance Ed, but where is 414?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 28, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Excuse my ignorance Ed, but where is 414?


414 Coldharbour Lane. Next door to the Albert.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 28, 2012)

Cheers Crispy!

I'm out for my birthday next Thursday so may well have a look.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Excuse my ignorance Ed, but where is 414?


A mere stumble away from the Albert. Literally.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Cheers Crispy!
> 
> I'm out for my birthday next Thursday so may well have a look.


Here's a pic:



You can get a nice night going for your birthday. Couple of pints in the Albert to warm up, next door for some jazz/ska live music, and then bust a few moves at the Dogstar. And they're all free!


----------



## madolesance (Sep 28, 2012)

Noticed a licensing application from Antic Ltd posted outside Effra Road Social, 89 Effra Road. The old conservative club.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Noticed a licensing application from Antic Ltd posted outside Effra Road Social, 89 Effra Road. The old conservative club.


I noticed that had been closed.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

editor said:


> I noticed that had been closed.


 
Hardly going to be missed and was a crappy looking building


----------



## Crispy (Sep 28, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Noticed a licensing application from Antic Ltd posted outside Effra Road Social, 89 Effra Road. The old conservative club.


Interestingly, on the last row of that page is "The Sun of Camberwell" which is the old Sun & Doves.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 28, 2012)

I wonder if it's possible to gentrify the Conservative Club.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 28, 2012)

The "Effra Social" would be a pub by the looks of things. Midnight/1am closing times. No dancing.
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...-B86D-6A45E1E406EE/0/Application_Prem1616.pdf

Oh, and from further reading of the Lambeth Licensing website, Tony wants House of Bottles to open till 3am on weekends, which will be useful for those after the after-party get-ins


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

It is lovely

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ef...=xuH_Oq2CJwudWdbBuhFxyA&cbp=12,67.75,,0,-6.86


----------



## Crispy (Sep 28, 2012)

It's surrounded by housing. I don't fancy their chances


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Cheers Crispy!
> 
> I'm out for my birthday next Thursday so may well have a look.


 


editor said:


> You can get a nice night going for your birthday. Couple of pints in the Albert to warm up, next door for some jazz/ska live music, and then bust a few moves at the Dogstar. And they're all free!


 
My birthday is on a Wednesday this year. Can you plan my night for me, please?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> My birthday is on a Wednesday this year. Can you plan my night for me, please?


Be glad to. For the usual cut, of course.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sure I could stretch to a pint of mild for ya.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's surrounded by housing. I don't fancy their chances


 
It was for sale a few years ago - the building as a residential house - but there was some wierd arrangement whereby you had to still allow the c/club to use the premises for its meetings.  I only know this because we were looking to move at the time and saw the estate agents details.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

I think Badgers is beign a bit harsh here. The place is a bit run down but it hardly looks that bad.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I think Badgers is beign a bit harsh here. The place is a bit run down but it hardly looks that bad.



It looks shit


----------



## paolo (Sep 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Will be interesting to see what the residents of Josephine Avenue say about this


 

Quite a few have already said they support squatting.

(The residents of Josephine Avenue are more of a mixed bunch than people might imagine. We have *lots* of London and Quadrant social housing, quite a few ex-squatters as residents / owners. My next door neighbours are refugees. And there's a fair few long-standing Caribbean residents too.)


----------



## Rushy (Sep 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's surrounded by housing. I don't fancy their chances


There is already a bar and stage with live music in the Effra Social place. It is huge.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 28, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It was for sale a few years ago - the building as a residential house - but there was some wierd arrangement whereby you had to still allow the c/club to use the premises for its meetings.  I only know this because we were looking to move at the time and saw the estate agents details.


I looked around it last month. When you saw tje details they were going bust and tried to sell part off but couldn't. Then someone invested for a share of the building. Then they ran out of money and members anyway. Sold for £850,000.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I looked around it last month. When you saw tje details they were going bust and tried to sell part off but couldn't. Then someone invested for a share of the building. Then they ran out of money and members anyway. Sold for £850,000.


 
yes... I did think at the time that it would be a hard sale to achieve!


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2012)

*Fifty years ago *  (well eight but it feels like a lifetime)



lang rabbie said:


> If all the Rushcroft Road residents became Tories they could join the Effra Conservative Club (the victorian villa at no 89 Effra Road just before Brixton Water Lane). I understand that it now has so few members, that you could probably mount a palace coup by the second AGM
> 
> I've never been in, but usually reliable sources tell me that there is a barely used full sized hall (+stage+ meeting rooms???) at the back of the building - albeit with lousy disabled access. Can this be true?
> 
> Might Mr BC enlighten us?


 


Mr BC said:


> I certainly can. The Effra Club is a tardis. It's enormous. A huge room with proper stage and lights is in front of another huge room filled with snooker tables with yet another room behind that and large grounds at the back too. It is in a pretty bad state with no money having been spent on it in years. The cheapest beer in Brixton though and the excellent snooker tables keep the place ticking over.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

*books Offline into this fab hidden club


----------



## Gniewosz (Sep 29, 2012)

Personally I love my flat on Cressingham Gardens.  I used to be one of those people who didn't think much of the estate from the outside, having rented in Victorian conversions near Brockwell Park.  However, inside they are amazing.  They are extremely light and with sloping ceilings.  If you are a creative type, they are amazing canvases for interior design. The outside grows on you and it could be really beautiful it was properly maintained. Also, for the first time, I can sleep in my flat without hearing my neighbours snore or children running on wooden floorboards or wait half an hour to fill the bath because water pressure is so bad.  I used to rent a flat on Dulwich road, and it would actually rain inside because the water used to come in through the bay window, insulation was non-existent so it was always woollen jumpers in Winter whilst inside, neighbour underneath would bang on the floor every time we walked more than a metre and the window frames so rotten that I could poke my finger through them.  Flats on Cressingham Gardens are heaven compared to Victorian conversion flats.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 29, 2012)

What's the Electric Social like?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2012)

Brixton Bugle running a story about Brixton Rec. Could be refurbished or knocked down?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brixton Bugle running a story about Brixton Rec. Could be refurbished or knocked down?


 
yes saw that - big discussion about it in the other thread on this forum about future Brixton..

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/council-consults-on-vision-for-future-of-brixton.293043/


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2012)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> yes saw that - big discussion about it in the other thread on this forum about future Brixton..
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/council-consults-on-vision-for-future-of-brixton.293043/



Cheers


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 29, 2012)

The Foxtons issue is worrying me, a lot. If/when we are assimilated by the Borg Clapham I'll fucking shoot myself. Has anyone else noticed how rude our Saturday visitors can be? I don't mean tourists from far flung places who are generally lovely to chat to, I mean the ones from other bits of London who get in a strop when waiting for their Saturday lunch. If Brixton is taken over by people with the normal cold London attitude there'll be nowhere pleasant to live in this country.

Would it be illegal if (note the 'if') I were to welcome a proposal to put Foxtons' window in once a week until they fuck off?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Brixton Bugle running a story about Brixton Rec. Could be refurbished or knocked down?


This is the new council meme for nu-Brixton.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 29, 2012)

burritos at the hob have gone well down hill now the usual lot have moved to the village... the wrap wasn't toasted, the filling was cold and the chicken inside tasted like the packs of cooked chicken bites from the supermarket. Utter fail :/

On the plus side the hotdogs are actually quite tasty in a fast food van kind of way...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 29, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> What's the Electric Social like?



It's ok. Friendly. Young.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

OCTOBER  

(tittle-tattle-time)


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

October thread here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-october-2012.299928/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 1, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> burritos at the hob have gone well down hill now the usual lot have moved to the village... the wrap wasn't toasted, the filling was cold and the chicken inside tasted like the packs of cooked chicken bites from the supermarket. Utter fail :/
> 
> On the plus side the hotdogs are actually quite tasty in a fast food van kind of way...


El Panzon (who did the mexican food at the hob) have left the Hob after yet another argument. The mexican food in the Hob now is a different operation altogether - I havent tried it yet.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 1, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> El Panzon (who did the mexican food at the hob) have left the Hob after yet another argument. The mexican food in the Hob now is a different operation altogether - I havent tried it yet.


 
Oh ffs


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Oy! October thread please!


----------

